# August 2011 Prep Journal



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hi all, another month already.

With all the dry weather around the nation, and then all the stuff happening in DC, we sure have issues to motivate for preparing for whatever comes our way.

I'm trying to get the junk thrown out, and organize what I have -


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Just got my copy of 100 Day Pantry. Spent the weekend going through it and it is awesome. Sure wish I would have gotten it a year ago when I first heard about it. The recipes are very basic - all can be made with canned items and most with no extra water. Tried out three of the recipes over the weekend. All went over well with the family. Made a shopping list based on 6 recipes in the box and will be running to town tomorrow.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I broke down and...horror....BOUGHT...3 bushels of "canning tomato's." I've got about 15 quarts put up so far. I'm movin slower right now, but I stayed up and canned during the night... while it was cooler.
Temps are expected to reach 109 110F all week. This summer is just unreal.

I have taken to freezing used water in jugs, just to submerge/float them in the animals water tanks, to give them a cooler drink. The ducks and geese are panting and are leaving the lake to come up to the cooler shade by the house.

Going to feed store after my treatment.....Feed store shopping has become a dreaded detail......ouch! those rising prices!

Beef prices are down in our local stores....The auction houses cannot keep up with all the cattle coming in for sale. Of course, that means prices will be higher this fall. Time to stock up!
Noticed canning supplies were marked down.....lots of stock on shelves. I'm gonna look for any bargins in those items.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Been canning the tomatoes as they ripen . If I don't bring them in as they break yellow they cook on the vine. Do about 2-3 qts. every few days. Slow and steady. Rather do three bushels at a time and be done with it!! Then I could get the Squeezo out but to much to clean for just a few. See Aldi has a pretty good price on cases of canned tomatoes so may pick up a few for insurance. We are actually still eating '09 canned tomatoes but barely got any last year. Major blister beetle invasion. Don't know anyone around getting more tomatoes than we are or having any for sale.

Good idea about freezing water jugs to cool your animals water. We have a 660' well and even that water isn't that cold in this weather. Cows go down to the spring fed pond. I hate to go to the feed store anymore,too. Every week another .20-.30 cents a bag. Glad we'll be putting our beef in the freezer soon. Sure haven't seen the prices at the store going down any.

DH and I butchered 8 old hens this am...only one had any eggs. Between us we have chicken killing down to a science and can get 'em done quickly. Knew they were freeloaders and the new girls are laying extremely well now. Should have dragged out the pressure cooker as still tough as boot leather after three hours of stewing. Probably put up in freezers bags to add to the dogs food come winter.

Local forecast says it will be,at least, 100 every day. Would be more tolerable if the temp would drop at night but stays in the 80's. Since the kitchen was hot from doing chickens put three loafs of oatmeal bread to rise. 1/2 hr. of oven time can't do much more damage to the heat in here! Stay cool everyone.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I should be thankful for getting salad makings (lettuce, carrots, radishes, etc.) out of the garden I share with the neighbors. They built the Berlin Wall fence around the garden space, and have the 'thundering herd' of dogs to keep those pesky deer at bay..

TDD - there is no way that we can grow tomatoes up here in the fog.. Cherry tomatoes I could grow at the old place, but they don't do well in the cool damp fog. So I will be buying tomatoes to can, or already processed into tomato paste, tomato sauce, or spaghetti sauce - like I bought on sale today.

In my traveling to town today, I made several interesting finds.. The sun was out up here at 1,800 feet in elevation, but as I went down the hill it got grey and damp and it was gloomy down in town. Yet as I was almost home, then the sun popped back out of the gloom again. Now that wispy fog is trying to roll up the hill towards the house this evening. It was 76 degrees here at 4:30 this afternoon. If one goes 30 miles inland, then it is 95 degrees and sunny - with predicted highs of around 100 called for later this week.

At Walgreen's in their sales paper they have a 10 for $10 dollars sale. Yet that group of items also includes 4 packs Walgreen's store brand of AA alkaline batteries. So for $10 dollars, I got ten packs with a total of 40 AA alkaline batteries, and asked for a rain check for another 10 packages. I wanted to save some for the next person that saw the sale... The sale requires that one must buy at least ten of the 10 for 10 items.. That is the best price that I have found for AA alkaline batteries in the last couple of years. The AAA, C, D, or 9 volt batteries are not included in this sale, just the AA sized batteries are.

Then I saw that chicken breasts are $0.99 per pound at a local supermarket, but they were all out with tomorrow being the last day of the sale. So as I was talking with one of the meat department employees I say hello to when I see him at the store - and getting my rain check for at least 30 pounds worth. He gave me a heads up on the "Big Meat Sale" that is coming up in a week of two. It must have to do with what TDD was saying about all of the livestock sales, due to the drought. 

Then in answering an offer off of Craigslist, I acquired a very nice 20 inch color TV with a built in VCR and FM tuner - with the remote control. It has a custom built swivel mount and wall frame mount, and it came out of a local dentist's office. He turns out to be a long time ham/ old school (20 w.p.m. CW tested) extra class amateur radio operator also, that is fairly new to the area. So I need to find a place to mount up on the wall this large critter. It may be an analog non-flat screen set, but it will work for me up here! It has the RCA input and output jacks for additional audio and video components. Like using it as a monitor, for a few of my video surveillance cameras.

Mutti - in reading of your sending the non-layer birds to freezer camp, that may have given your new chickens incentive to keep producing eggs for you!! I don't keep poultry here, because I don't want to feed the wildlife. Yet I keep seeing lots of mountain quail, grey squirrels, and rabbits up here. So I may need to buy a small game hunting license in addition to my deer tags for this year.

I will be baking banana nut bread in the next day or two, once I get some of my outside chores finished.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Got Tomato's processed and the mess cleaned up......I'm sweating like crazy!!! It's 1:00 a.m!! Still 100F here!!

We broke another heat-setting record yesterday...will be hotter today,even worse the next day.. Hottest temps in 10 years!! This is getting VERY serious. 

Power providers are asking for reduced useage, 10 heat related deaths already this week!! You can only imagine what the lakes and reservors look like. Some are down 14ft!! YIKES!!!

I, of course, have water stored. However, I am really considering making a run today to buy more to stock, after my treatment. Making me re-think my stores. Funny, just when you think you got it all figured out, or at least a handle on it.....you find out, you are falling short. 

Went to Feed store..OMGoodness! Called DH, prices up again!! We went ahead, and ordered, as much, as we could justify, just so we can stave off the SOME price increases. Getting outrageous!!

RF -I picked up some of those batteries, as well. Also, picked up a few medical supplies for stash. Still need to work on my paper products.
Banana bread sounds yummy!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Picked up a half flat of 5 gal water yesterday.....That is all they would let me have!!
I will go back today and try again.

Heard that LA, has eased constraints on exporting hay across state lines......DH is looking into that, as a back up plan.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Kids and I have a batch of "harvest soup" in the caner. Everything but the carrots (got a deal so I left mine in the dirt) and corn (can't grow it here) came from the garden. Will be a nice jump start on winter meals. Put a quart in the freezer too....why do I always end up with 8 qts of something when my caner only holds 7 :bored:

DH should finally be getting his Father's Day present tonight. After a year or two of looking and dreaming about a barrel for his 870 (sabot just cost too much), I had one of the guys at the range order him one. He's cheaper then anyplace else and we never find the one he needs on the rack. We "ordered" is in April knowing it wouldn't be available till now.

Loving the weather today. It's cloudy wet (humid...not rain) but in the 70's!! I may just go out and harvest another row of potatoes. We did one this morning for the soup and to fill the potato bin. But this cool air really makes me want to snuggle down and take a nap. Maybe I'll just snooze and let the kids have the day outside....been too hot for them to play out the last few weeks, they deserve the "day off" too.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I hit the jackpot at Dollar Tree yesterday. Progresso Traditional New England Clam Chowder, regular sized can that I cringe and buy at Costco for over $1.30/can...$1 - bought all 28 cans on the shelf. I also stocked up on cleaning supplies, and added some items for my GHB. I was also looking with an eye to making a living on $20 for a week purchase - found coffee there, enough for a couple weeks worth for $1, along with several other small sizes of condiments, 10 oz cheddar cheese snack spread (not that nutritious, but it tasted pretty good with the $1 pretzel stick twists), a few other things. Between the bulk foods section at Winco, and the Dollar Tree, I could eat well and not feel at all deprived on $20 or less.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OD I love Harvest Soup! I also make what I call" End of the garden surprize soup." So good when the weather is blustery.

MGM - You did hit the jackpot!! Way to go!

Yesterday was my BD, so...I just ran a few errands, saw the Dr. and took my treatment. DH and I had a nice meal.....then hit the a/c! 43 days over 100F 111F here again!

Went back by the feed store...they had brought in Hay at $140 a round bale!!  AND... people were glad to get it. Milo was up again $1.25 more a bag!
We will be making more of those 500 mile trips to get more out of state. It is almost not to be had here. If we don't get rain in the next 30 or so days, we can't plant grass for Fall.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Walmart had 5 packs Kraft Mac and Cheese for $3.50. Sure can't find individual boxes for under a $1 so .58/box was a deal. Bought four for the storage. We like an occasional box on a lazy cooking night but mainly 'cause kids like it! Got re-stocked on TP and rice. We go thru alot of both. Stocked up on some canned goods at DG. $1 cans of pineapple mainly. We are great at eating/stocking veggies but really need to up our fruit storage.
So high in the store. Three apple trees have made a crop this year in this drought so will be able to put up sauce and dehydrate some hopefully.

It is eight in the am and really dark out...could it be we might get some rain? Usually goes all around us and we get alot of useless thunder. Too late to save the garden. Getting a few tomatoes and my 3rd attempt at green beans is up. Pa's buckwheat crop doing fine. Got it in just at the right time after our last .8" of rain a month ago. Not expecting much of a honey crop this year.

Ready made soup is so nice to have canned up. When we butcher our cow in Oct. want to do alot of soups/stews. We love beef barley. Soup meals can sure save the budget. Now that I've prefected cornbread in my iron skillet its the perfect addition

Flaked up a tub of oatmeal for Pa. Have a little mahine that flakes any grain. The result is flakes with all the bran powder,too. Makes wonderful oatmeal bread which is a favorite. Time tested by kids who like it 'cause it is soft like store bought.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Just getting into garden harvest now....broccoli and cauliflower going into the freezer. I sure wish I knew if there was a way to make a "veggie" type roll up in a dehydrator. Think of the space a person could save! 

Thinking I had better lay back more canning lids. Like this fall for sure. I have a pretty good supply but they are running about $2.60 a box for large ones, and sure to increase when they restock after the season. Canning jars finally went to $10 a case for pints. Really really bites. I'd like to lay back a couple dozen more, but not sure when I can swing that.

Hoping that beef prices fall up here too, as I read about the glut on the markets down south. You can still buy chicken parts for under $2 a pound, but only if you look hard.

Oh I have found a local source for wheat, and discovered that a friend can get milled barley. I am going to try to lay in both in large quantity this fall after harvest.

And I seem to have reached a mental plateau of sorts....the incessant urge to stash food has dropped off to a back ground murmur. 

And that does have me concerned-what prepper ever has enough?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Jenn, that 8th quart is for dinner!

TDD, I don't think I'd survive 43 days over 100. Happy belated BD - may you celebrate many happy returns of the day.

Mutti, care to share your recipe for oatmeal bread? Sounds good. 

Pouncer, I think sometimes we really need a mental break from the hurry up and prep mindset. Burnout is real. Keep doing what you can and give yourself permission to stand down for a bit, then come back ready to hit it harder.

I need to take my own advice when it comes to burnout. I've been experiencing it a lot lately. I just don't feel like doing any of the many projects on my list. A few of them are important and have to be done anyway, but I'm giving myself permission to take some time off to read books totally unrelated to prepping, play around with family history stuff, and take a vacation from worrying. I'm doing what I can to pay off my mortgage, I'm in good health, have a good pantry, plenty of wood, even if it needs cut and stacked, etc. I need to remind myself that I'm okay, and lower the stress level - it isn't healthy.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I have to surf the "sale" ad's today. Tomrrow is Shopping day and of the measly amount I spend, I also am going to get MRE (homemade) for me and my girls (11 &13) for next weekend (18-20th) because they are going to the 4H/State Fair to show their rabbits. We already are "splitting" a room with a fellow person who got an awesome deal (so $71 for me and girls for 2 nights!!) So I figure we will pack foods ( and hotel has breakfast of sausage/gravy/waffles/juices ect WHOO HOO) so we dont spend at the "(un)FAIR" with their Prices! WE also found out there is a pool there, so GUESS where we will be when NOT at the fair!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Oatmeal bread--3 loafs. This is a super easy recipe for begining bread makers. Good fiber content,too!

In large pan mix 4-1/2 cups very hot water, 1/4 stick butter( or equivelent amt. oil), 2-1/2 cups old fashioned oatmeal,1/2 cup oat bran, 1/2 cup brown sugar(or honey). Let sit for 1/2 hour. We flake our own oat groats so have all the bran but you can substitute 3 cups oatmeal instead.

Stir in 2 cups flour, 1 T. yeast. Then add another 4-5 cups flour along with l T. salt. I use 2 cups white whole wheat flour and the rest all purpose but all regular flour is ok. Knead 8-10 minutes, You may need a bit more flour if it is humid but try not to add too much. Tends to be a stickier dough. Probably great if you have a mixer but I do it all by hand. Place in greased bowl to rise. When double press down. Let rest 10 minutes. 

Divide into three loafs and place in greased pans and let rise until just over top of pan. Note...this bread will not rise significantly in oven so let it rise well before baking. Bake at 350 for 35-40 minutes and cool on rack. I like to leave out over night and slice next am as this makes a bread with a softer texture than most. Then I can freeze. Assuming you can resist one loaf for supper!!

Pouncer....don't think broccoli rollups will ever catch on!!! If you can sneak zucchini in chocolate cake recipes imagine you could actually put it in anything. Blister beetles kill all our squash plants most years though


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Jenn, that 8th quart is for dinner!


Close...the almost 9th qt was lunch!

Starting to get that "I need to order XYZ" feeling. There are a few items we order online - powered dairy items - that we can't get locally. Sam's seems to have the best price, need to sit down and figure out how ordering online from them works since they don't stock it in my local store. Need to check with DH, too, and get his thoughts.

Have a friend that just found out they may be making a sudden trip to Chicago---a 10 hrs drive---leaving tonight. SO, I loaned her some Jonathan Parks CD's for entertainment for the kids on the road. Her zucchini and squash plant are overloading her and mine died (murdered actually...by that stupid caterpillar)...so she gave me everything she didn't need for dinner tonight - about 10 pounds or more!! She said she knows she'll come back to some super sized as well as normal sized ones on Saturday. So, tonight I need to grate up some from the freezer to use in the winter for breads and muffins. The rest I'll dry.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

On the roll up things....I was basically thinking if I could figure out a way to dry the stuff to save space in the freezer-then I could add it to soups, stews, and casseroles. Think how many dried sheets you could crumble up and stick inside a quart jar and seal


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We had our first official" rolling blackout" last night. This was due to record power use in the that State. That did it....DH announced he is going to buy that giant generator and get it installed. It was unbelieveable.....We finally went out and sat in the car with the ac on. Sure hope they don't do that again!!!

Went to RS and picked up 200 lbs of assorted beans and 50 lbs rice, Will get those re-packaged and stored away today. Bought 10 more 5 gal bottles of water.

MGM- You are right. Burnout is real. There is always something coming at you, sometimes, you just gotta step back.
I have been so distracted with my sister's and my Cancer diagnosis,treatments, worring about securing feed and this miserable heat and the effects it is having on everything we have worked so hard for. I have no focus.... other then completeing my treatments and closing that chapter in my life.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Ohio dreamer said:


> So, tonight I need to grate up some from the freezer to use in the winter for breads and muffins. The rest I'll dry.


Jen, did you ever make the zestyt zucchini relish from the BBB? Its REALLY good. I use it for everything, sandwiches, egg salad, even monkey meat  
edited to add...we call ham salad or ham spread for lunch meat "monkey meat". m ight be a local thing, thought Id better explain


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, when I think of all you are going through right now, I feel very humble. You have surgery, radiation treatments, a major drought, temps over 100 for months, a hay shortage, wild fires, and now rolling blackouts - you are LIVING your SHTF scenario. All I have is working more hours, being an empty-nester (which I actually like) and a vague feeling that all is not well in the world, and it's got me in a burnout funk!

I'm taking the evening to go visit my bff, do some whites in her washer, play Scrabble and just have fun.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Yes, it's been quite a year.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

It was nice to take a night to have fun. I also got 3 loads of laundry washed and picked nearly a coffee can full of blueberries from her bushes. I brought her a dozen eggs and starts from my sage and purple sage plants. We had dinner, played a casual game of Scrabble while we watched a couple movies, and just caught up with each other's lives. It was a really relaxing, fun evening.

The raspberries are just starting to come on, finally, and my currants are loaded. On my next days off, I think it'll be time to pick them and juice them for jelly, or at least get them in the freezer for later. Today, I put 2 boxes of blueberries in the freezer, one in the fridge for eating over the next few days, and I'm snacking on the rest now. Yum!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Still working in the cellar to get it organized and usable. 

DH got his new 870 barrel yesterday, so of course we went out and shot some trap. I wasn't in the mood to shoot trap, so I took pictures. I actually got one of DH and the exploding clay!
 I hit one by dougjimison, on Flickr

Shredded 10 cups of zucchini and formed them into one cup piles and put them in the freezer. Should be able, then, to take those little frozen mountains and put them all into one plastic bag. Then I can grab out a cup at a time for making muffins and brownies this winter. She says she'll have more to share....so I'm looking forward to it. I'd love to get another load or two through the dehydrator....zucchini helps with the "I need fresh vegetables" craving I get every winter. Have enough zucchini still sitting on the counter to get 5 or so more cups...once this batch is frozen, unless I make zucchini-cheese pancakes or some such thing tomorrow.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Mutti - I made your oatmeal bread! Awsome!! Thanks!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD,Thanks, glad you like the bread. It always seems to turn out and look pretty,too. I hate when my loafs split! Forgot to say you can sprinkle some oatmeal on the top before baking for "pretty"....like going to the fair or something!

I thought of you and everyone else still suffering in the drought as we got over 2" of rain in past couple of days plus quite a downpour in the night. Not a drought breaker but welcome anyway. A respite from hauling buckets to all the baby fruit trees I planted (optimistically) last spring. Amazed that three of the old apple trees have bumper crops. All the stock enjoying the fallen fruit. The old pear has big crop,too. Not worth canning as very grainy but all the animals love pears.

All the rain put the humidity up in 70's. Oppresive to say the least. So far our electric co-op has kept the power on. We only have air conditioners in our bedrooms but, at least,we can take a book and escape into the cool and refresh ourselves. 

Got to a long neglected job of cleaning and inventorying our preps. Since this old farmhouse has only one small closet under the stairs my preps are all over on shelves and in cupboards and a storage room in garage. Was fretting about tomatoes but actually have 50 qts between the canning of two years ago and the few I've been able to do this year. Lots of applesauce and peaches. Plenty of canned drybeans. Jam and apple butter. Hoping this third planting of green beans produces. Not much meat but will can alot when we butcher our beef come Oct. Did find 4 jars of venison so crockpot stew on the menu. It made me feel more secure to have it all in writing anyhow.


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

Yesterday, canned 7 quarts of veggie soup and today will can chili.  This weekend was tax-free weekend so me and youngest daughter did a bit of shopping for clothes and supplies for her senior year. Am hoping to finish up with the blackberries today by canning more blackberry honey.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Have no energy today, but still needed to go to the store and pick up a few thing. I wanted to pick up celery and onions so I can can up tomato soup. I was drained yesterday, too, but perked up in the afternoon...so I want to be "ready" for the energy to hit (I know why I'm drained and it's a temporary situation). I'm glad I went...in the clearance bins there was whole wheat-whole grain pasta for $.50 a bag or box!! Some of it is even organic and in shapes I never buy (due to cost), most ranging in shelf price from $2-$3 each. I bought $13.50 worth and left allot for other people. Saved us a small fortune! 

Check out girl was glad I was happy with it. Told me to keep my eyes on the clearance carts as they are getting ready to remodel and expand the organic section of the store. Should be lots of great bargains in the weeks to come.

ETA: Yep, energy level popped up a bit this afternoon. Got 9 pts of tomato soup canned. DH got my canning tent up too!! So canning can now be all done outside, once we re-fill the propane, where there is a chance to catch a breeze.


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

I've drawn up plans for my garden improvements. We have very heavy clay soil, so when we put in our garden we decided to do raised beds. We currently have roughly 250 square feet, but my new plans include adding 225 additional square feet.

Our back yard is fenced, but we're going to fence in the garden separately. I can't keep the dogs out of it as it is. I'm also planning to add a clothes line *inside* the fenced garden area. That way it will keep the dogs from snatching the laundry.

With these improvements, and row covers to extend the season, I'm hoping to get a lot more produce next year.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm working my $$ job so I can pay more on the mortgage - that's my main prep last night and tonight. Last night was the end of another pay period, so on Friday, I'll be that much closer. I've decided to withdraw my contributions from my Roth IRA and apply them to the mortgage. Have to leave in the gains, but I want that money out while I still have some to take out. Tried to arrange it on Fidelity, and switch my 403b into cash holdings, and couldn't get it to go - have to call the firm in the morning and get it done. Last time the market dived, I let it ride and actually came out okay, but this time I want to preserve as much as I can and keep buying shares, then when it looks like things have stabilized, put my $$ back in.

Brought home a load of pallets last week, and saw more this morning, so I'll pick them up in the morning. Also planning to stop at Dollar Tree to see if they have more Progresso soup on the shelves, and I'm taking along gas cans to fill so I can run the chain saw - need to get some firewood cut and stacked on those pallets, then make a roof over the wood to keep it dry.

Welcome to the forum, Country Wmn.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Today marks my half way point in my treatments!!!! WOO double HOO!!

Dh took another "road trip" for hay, I tagged along. Glad I did. Ran across a road side vegetable truck.... had, surprizingly.... good looking,tender corn. I bought 5 bushels.....so.... guess what I am doing after treatments today! I got it all shucked and I have it soaking in sugar water, to keep it sweet and moist....Till I can get home to cut it off the cob. I'll can it tonight, when it is a tiny bit cooler.

MGM - I think of you, everytime I see pallets!!
We get a few with DH business....So, I don't pick them up, unless I really need them.

We still have got to get the last wood , we picked up in the new shed. It's so hot, that is a job we keep putting off. Dh touched base with the neighbor who has so much....( and gave him a loaf of Mutti's oatmeal bread), he welcomes us back to pick up more. 

That good news! With this sufferable Summer, I am really worried about the Winter.

I am praying the weather breaks before too long, and I can get back to gardening. This is the first year in many, many that I have not been waist deep in canning my own vegetables. And, honestly, it's a little freaky to me.

Bass Pro Shops is starting their Fall hunting sale.....So, we are gonna cruise the ammo aisles and all the others , too!! At least it will cool in there!!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Canned 9 pints of pears last night and mentioned to my dad that I wanted to can more. He just left after bringing me 2--5 gallon buckets full. And as he was leaving another family member pulled up with another bucket of pears for me. WOO HOO gonna be canning pears all night.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well I had to go in for my "open house" (work at a school) and while gone my hubby picked the garden, cut and put in 5 trays of potatoes into dehydrator and SHOCK TO ME AND THE KIDS, he did the dishes!! LOL He also cut up a gallon size bag of okra.. I have another bowl full in the other fridge (he didnt know about) and prob 9 qts of tomatoes... Im whooped from working so prob tomrrow I will do them up ( MY LAST DAY OF FREEDOM!!) lol


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD - woohoo, woohoo, woohoo! Halfway there, gf!

All of you sound so busy with canning and dehydrating (great scores on the pears, corn, squash, and more, y'all) and baking bread - Mutti, that recipe sounds fantastic - I just need to get the energy to do some baking. I may try cutting the recipe down to go in my bread machine. I love my bread machine. Nothing like dumping everything in and going out to work, coming in a few hours later to that wonderful fresh bread aroma...add a crockpot of soup or a one dish crockpot meal and I can be cooking while I'm working on something else. Since I'm the only one here, it's a great work saver, not to mention how nice it is to have a meal waiting when I'm just too tired to even THINK about cooking.

Jen, great pic of your hubby and his new toy. I've never shot skeet, not sure there is even a place to do it around here, but I'd love to try it.

Giraffe baby, what's your hubby feeling guilty about, lol? Seriously, that man sounds like a keeper! I'm thinking he must be on the same page in regards to preps?

Whew, I survived the night! Another day's pay in the books. I faxed my dental bill to the flex-spend managment company so I can get reimbursed before the credit card comes due, too...also took a good look at the bill and found out that I was charged for gold and porcelain crowns, not porcelain, so that's at least $200 that they need to refund back to me. They aren't open today, so I will need to call them tomorrow. This morning, I picked up those pallets, filled the gas can with 5 gallons of gas, stopped for a few groceries and dog food, and stopped at Dollar Tree - no Progresso. I must have bought them out totally last time. I did buy 6 more pair of assorted reading glasses. I'll put several pair in my locker at work. After forgetting mine at home Saturday night and having to squint until I could borrow a pair of readers, I've decided not to take any chances. I need to be prepared at work so I can SEE!

When I got home I tied out all the doe goats, so at the moment I'm listening to very unhappy kids closed away from their mommas. After chores and tying out goats, I finally got busy splitting wood - I have rounds that are 18" to 2' across, so I needed a splitting maul and wedge to get them split. I laid some of the rattiest 4' wide pallets down under the trees, wedged another pallet on end between a tree and the pallets on the ground and started splitting and stacking. By the time I got too tired to raise a maul one more time, I had about 1/3 of a cord done. Not bad for an old, out of shape lady with no wood splitter, lol. I'll be feeling it tomorrow, I'm sure, but I'm going to have to just keep plugging away until I get back in shape again. I need to get serious about my wood supply for winter. I have a LOT of wood, but it all needs cut, split, stacked and covered.

Need to take a nap, so I'm sitting here playing swagbuck TV, and catching up with my reading on here. Just got 28 bucks on a search, so I'm getting close to having 4 $5 amazon gift cards I can cash in first few days of Sept.  I'm closing in on an extra $100 worth of amazon shopping since Pam6 got me started on swagbucks. Thank you, Pam! Then I'm going to be torn between reading some of my new library books or watching Jericho on DVD tonight. Ah, decisions, decisions!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Making calzones tonight for dinner, so DH can drive by and get handed a meal on his way to working on the range (they are painting the floor in the club house - I'm happy to stay home- that epoxy paint stinks!). I accidentally made double the filling we needed (a pint of turkey would have been enough)! So DS and I will make up more tomorrow and put them in the freezer for quick grab snacks. That will let us test out tonight's batch and fine tune seasoning if need be. I think this might be a good plan to keep on hand with an almost 13 yr old eating machine in the house (and a little sister that must be due for a growth spurt as she's almost keeping up with him in food consumption!)


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Mutti, I made the oatmeal bread and it was really good. I used honey instead of brown sugar and we toasted it up for breakfast today and put some apple butter on it, yummy! And really good for you with all the oatmeal and whole wheat flour and very little fat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well while I prepared supper, I had time so the "stack" of "STUFF FOR MRE's" was staring at me.. I made up 6 more MRE's... That filled my girls "bobs" with their final amts to be 3 days worth, and then gave one extra for the start of a bucket! So Thats another prep.. Plus all the potatoes hubby did today are done  ( so gotta jar them up) Tomrrow I have ALOT of tomatoes to do!! LOL


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Holy Corn Cob!! I got it all done! Whew! Now, If I could find some good looking green breans to can.

MGM - Due to my medical situation....I'm getting out of shape, too. I am chomping at the bit, to get back to my farm work. I am gonna be some kinda sore when they give me the OK to get with it. In my downtime, my fingernails have grown long....I can't remember the last time I had long natural nails! ha!! They will be long gone, soon! I have a long list to get back to work on.

On a more serious note, when we were driving back from dinner last night, DH, who is a usually pretty quiet and pondering soul, let me know just how unsettled and nervous he is with all the shenanigans and the state of things. He actually used the word "scared"....not something he would normally admit.
He really did not want to talk much last night. I think he is just trying to formulate a plan.... or, a better way for us to handle things. I guess there is always room for improvement.
Gonna make another bottled water run today- both of us.....Cities all around us are running OUT of water!! So, it make sense to gather, gather, gather. Our dock looks like it was built, as a joke, in the desert.

Gas is also down a few cents, so we will be filling and topping off ALL equipment and tanks. We have been burning it like crazy, running around for the hay in those big trucks.

Now that the hay has been stored and stowed.... we will move the lights and start stacking the wood in the wee hours of cooler temps.
That chore has been stareing us down... we need to get it out of the way and go get more wood.
I dug thru my candles and gathered the used -yuk ones, and will give them new life for this winter. Dh told me to add more lamp fuel to my list, it is really getting pricy. I need to find some metal cans to store it in. Those plastic bottles do not always hold up.
I feel like I have been cruising around in a heavy fog, for the last couple of months....I am going to shake it off, and get my act back together!!

MGM - You have Jericho on DVD??? I love Jericho!! RF used to translate, Morse Code, for us. LOVE IT!!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

MGM, that oatmeal bread doubles easily or even triples as I've done in the past. Also makes super tasty hamburger rolls. Glad everyone likes it. Nutritious but not heavy like some I've tried....I've made some bricks in my time!

Working on cleaning up the storm damage and trying to figure out what to do with the greenhouse. Basically demolished down to the hoops. Had been considering moving to a location that gets shade in the summer. Already have the plastic to cover since the cover was ripped but waiting for cooler weather. Which has arrived now that we consider the 80's cool!

Pa went out and recovered a few plastic frames from the bears' rampage. Rest of hives torn apart and clawed up. Actually kinda scary to see. The one cluster of bees he's decided to try to combine with our orchard hive. Has a few old beekeeper tricks up his sleeve to get them to get along. Major loss in $$$ of equipment and a source of extra income so quite a blow to him. What a year this has been.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Cool day here so we did a bunch of baking. 

DS tried to put my birthday present on my bike. He got me a basket that snaps off so you can take it in the store with you!! That kid has been exposed to prepping for so long he thinks like a preper even without trying, lol. But my handle bars are too thick. Will have to wait a few days then let DH look it over for an idea on how to adapt it.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Today I went back to grocery (last day of sale) and got more of the hamburger that was on sale for 1.78 lb! So got 6 more lbs.. but thats 4 more meals!! Plus some of the chicken on sale for 1.78 (tendars) for supper (Chicken Fried Rice). Thats about all I got done... My hips give me probs from time to time and today they were a SCREAMING... So I am sitting still as much as I can til I have to work tomrrow!! (Kitchen in a cafeteria at the school = MOVIN and GROOVIN!!)


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Mutti- What did I miss?? Bears and Storms??? I thought I had had a heck of a year! You win!

We worked a couple of hours in the woodpile around 2:00 a.m., while it was a touch cooler. It will take us several days at this rate to wrap it up, glad to get it in the shed. We are trying hard to stay directly out of the mid-day heat.....so we are night creatures, at the moment! haha!

Today's Dr. visit and treatment...that's about it for today.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Yesterday and this morning I have been organizing and getting rid of junk and empty boxes. In the garage we have 2 large racks, so on the top shelf of the one that has 3 shelves I organized water filled soda bottles. Still have room to add more. Best I can do with the resources I have. It is better than nothing. Last year when we moved in here we were without water 3 times within about 4 months. All water line breaks.

Second shelf holds canning jars/lids, equipment and some odds/ends. Bottom shelf has 2 large sealed boxes of TP. Still have plenty of room on the shelves. Second rack is now empty. In CO we kept our wood pellets for the pellet stove on it. Hope to get another pellet stove here so I want it free to do the same again.

This morning I was out in the shop and went thru 3 large bins of clothes. Hung up what I wanted to keep and filled 3 boxes of clothes to go. With all the moves I have had to make the last few years I realize I have too much stuff and I want to downsize and get rid of stuff I have not used in years. Many more bins/boxes to go thru but it is too hot on the second floor of the shop so spring/fall cool weather is when I can be up there. It was in the 60's this morning (big shock) but by noon it was too hot.

Need to make room for the essentials and not the fluff!!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

canning pork i found for $1.28 this week. Wish I had gotten more.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm not a big pork eater....but at $1.28 a pound I'd be canning up a bunch, too. Great find SN!!

5 qt and 2 pts of tomato soup/sauce done today. I took my time this morning (while the kids were occupied elsewhere IE doing school) and hooked up the propane tank, that we haven't been able to get to work, to the outdoor cooker. I tightened it down harder then normal and it worked!!! So, we aren't going to loose the full tank of propane just because we can't get it to release the gas. 

Went through all the ads in Sundays paper and made my lists. Kids have dentist appointments in the two "big cities" tomorrow. So we are going to shop our way across the county and back....since I'm spending the gas anyways. Neighbor came over and asked if there was anyway I could pick her up from work at lunchtime and bring her home...um, she works 1000' from my kids dentists' office and we are going to be there already at that time and have to drive past the house to go to the other dentists'...so I get to be neighborly and help her out! She's done the same for me a few times, as well.....these neighbors are as good as gold.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well it is another busy week here. 

Today the sun finally made an appearance and it is about 75 degrees outside, instead of foggy with high temp of 55 degrees as it has been for the last week. 

Even a couple of the world's dumbest deer (rib roast and chuck steak) were wanting to come in the front door and get near the wood stove yesterday. Yes, it was cold and damp enough to have a fire in the evening here... I believe that I will be looking at filling my archery deer season tag easily this year, but I will be looking for their big brother that makes those 2 look puny.. So I really need to clean out my chest freezer soon. I do have my bone saws, wrapping paper, and I am just waiting for the season opener in less than a couple of months from now.










This morning I did make the drive down the hill nice with views of the bay, instead of dense grey fog and trying to just see the paved road.

MGM - at our Safeway, they have Progresso soups at $1.11 with the in-store sales ad coupon, as a loss leader item for the next week.

TDD - I have the entire Jericho series on VHS, including the 2 hour special episode from the middle of the 1st season . Somewhere I still have the morse code translations, from each episode - or I could watch them again. If you watch them again, the morse code speed and style of sending in each episode changed between season one and season two (it speeded up in the words per minute sent and it got sharper in pitch).

Well soon I get to make another fun filled trip 600 miles R/T down to the VA Hospital in San Francisco. So I have been going thru my travel bag removing prohibited items such as knives, ammunition, and such. But I do have my bag of 'munchies' and a complete military issued MRE, just in case the hospital industrial meal for dinner is not quite so edible. It has happened in the past.

But I did find quite a few bargains while in town today. I picked up some spiral bound notebooks at 3 for a dollar, packs of pens and pencils, and other office supplies on sale due to school starting. 

I found a few loss leaders such as Progresso soups at $1.11 per can, and cans of chili at 5 for $5.00 dollars. Lots of instant/ canned foods were on sale for a dollar or less that are aimed towards the College/ University crowd. I did get a few of my guilty pleasures/ granola bars/ or when I am just too lazy to cook foods. The store staff were busy stocking the 2 full rows of multiple types and sizes of alcohol bottles at our local Spaceway store. I do believe the University starts back up in a week or two, from all of the youngsters being around town this week. The cart behind me, was filled with a couple of cases of beer, a couple of the 1.75 Liter bottles of alcohol and bags of chips and such staples of students.


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

I've started studying for the HAM radio test. I was told that it would be a good idea to study for the first two tests and try to take them back to back on the same day. That will be my goal.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Bruenor - Good for you!

Good check up at Dr., yesterday!!

We are just about to go visit the wood pile and see what we can get moved and stacked,for a couple of hours. Hate to burn the lights.....not much way around it in this heat.
RF - Those deer always crack me up!!!
Still trying to stock up more water.....no rain in sight. The price has mysteriously gotten higher this week!! Supply and demand...no doubt.
We are just about dry on all of our stored rainwater collection system....even the big tanks. Will have to seriously rethink water retention and collection after the lesson we are being taught this year!! 
Gotta go...DH just hit the light switch.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Bruenor said:


> I've started studying for the HAM radio test. I was told that it would be a good idea to study for the first two tests and try to take them back to back on the same day. That will be my goal.


Bruenor - In reading your question, I take it you mean taking the written tests for the Technician and General Class licenses? It can be done, but if you are going from zero upward, I would recommend each class of license one test at a time.

That reminds me I need to get cracking on the Amateur Radio License thread soon as I get back from the 'Big City'. 

But try this site www.ac6v.com and go to the help getting your ham radio license. there are several pages of practice exams and a power point slide show on the Technician Class licensee there. Also get the book 'Now You're Talking" by the ARRL which is the book used for getting ready to take the Technician Exam.

I hope that makes sense while I wrote it at just after 4 am here, as I get ready to do a 600 mile Bonzai road trip to San Francisco to the VA.

TDD - yup I must have the world's dumbest deer here. Is it due to the water? Or my not harassing them except once a year, when one of their buddies comes up missing all of a sudden? 

I had to shake my keys at them to get them to move, when I headed out the door for my 4X4 to go to the doctor. Notice it is soooo foggy out, that there are no shadows in the picture! Also I am glad to hear that your and your sisters medical issues are going better than expected. Aren't medical appointments so much fun?? Plus I bring my own book to read, because the magazine selections can be from non-existant to old and outdated.

Well hopefully it will be nice and sunny in San Francisco today, since the VA hospital is located at the point of land on the South end of the 'Golden Gate' on the ocean side of the Golden Gate Bridge. Our 'Hoptel' rooms all have an ocean view, even if we get to sleep in a iron maiden steel framed military bed. Some days one can't see the water due to fog, others you can watch the huge ship traffic going thru the channel into the bay.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hi all - and radiofish - when you're ready to teach, I'm ready to help this forum do it.

And good on Bruenor working to become a HAM


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, half done with our days shopping trips. We hit a few back to school sale and picked up a few more note books. Shoes are on sale as it seems my kids are going out of them faster then seems possible....so I bough DD the next size tennis shoe since they were on sale now, and both got new church shoes (bought big enough they can walk and still room to grow....hope to at least make it through spring with these!). Mens white undershirts we on sale so I picked up a package for DS for storage. He has enough for now, but he'll need them eventually. The boy's sizes weren't on sale so DD didn't get any (yes, I put my DD in boys undershirts.....they last longer, are warmer, and are a better values then the ones they sell for girls - I wear mens, too).

Next stop...Aldi's - celery's $.69 and we need some to dry! Still looking for beef on sale, best advertised price I can find is $3.49 for ground beef - I'm holding out for a better value....we are very low beef. Have a coupon for 10% off ammo at a local store...can't let that go un-used . Still looking for filler paper - everyplace I've been wants $1.25 a pack. Everything for school BUT that is on sale!? I'm so looking forward to this day being over....I really dis-like shopping. Think I'll hit the ATM and get some cash and do the monthly shopping while I'm out anyways...payday (when I usually break down and go shopping) is next week and I'd really hate to go out again then when I was just out this week.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Billie - I would urge you to store water on the bottom shelf and the TP above. Two reasons. Leaking water could ruin everything below. Second weight distribution -- its always better to have the heaviest items the lowest. 

I'm going to buy two 10# bags of chicken legs/thighs for $3.90 each and can them this weekend. HyVee has one or two day only sales so I need to get them this evening after work. They also have TV dinners 38Â¢ a piece (which is what they're worth!). I try to keep a few on-hand for dh as he doesn't cook at all but can manage to do a TV dinner. 

Something is eating my tomatoes. I think the small holes are grasshoppers but something bigger is eating the whole tomato just as they ripen. I'm thinking squirrels. I'm going to ask dh to take his bb gun and lawn chair and keep guard! I've yet to get a big tomato ripe enough to pick. Cherry tomatoes are about 50% okay. Boy I hate this.

I think we're going to dig some of the potatoes Friday evening if it doesn't rain. Of course, its so dry it would have to rain at least an inch to make an impression. I hate to complain with Texas and Okahoma in such a terrible drought. We've had just enough rain to keep things going but we are dry. Going into winter with no moisture in the ground means frost goes very deep which means sewer and water lines freeze. Not good. If it doesn't rain I'm thinking of putting a soaker hose over the sewer line. Carrying in clean water is one thing. Carrying out the other stuff is just nasty and winter lasts a l-l-o-o-n-n-g-g time here. Our water bill for just two of us and not watering the garden is over $54 so I'm not anxious to run any outside. That's water, sewer & garbage pickup. The city's putting in a new well and we're paying for it with an extra $20+ a month on our bills for over a year now...what do you bet the bills stay high even after the well's paid for???


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Billie - I would urge you to store water on the bottom shelf and the TP above. Two reasons. Leaking water could ruin everything below. Second weight distribution -- its always better to have the heaviest items the lowest.



Well, duh!!! You are so right! Guess I will be switching them tomorrow morning. Thanks for reminding me of that!!!

I wasn't thinking about the weight distribution, at all, because these racks are heavy duty. They came out of a Wal Mart store that was being remodeled. The smaller one we put the wood pellets on was for TV's specifically (says so right on it). The larger 3 shelf ones we have 3 of. (they are @ 4' depth wise x 8' long x 6'-7' tall...depending on where we put the top piece). They held our packed household goods in our garage back in CO for over a year before we sold the house and had to move them. No sag in the plywood yet.

But yeah, now that you have me thinking, I sure don't want to climb on the step stool and pull and drag the boxes to get the water bottles down. duh, what was I thinking??? Rearranging tomorrow. Thanks!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Made it to Goodwill when we were in town yesterday. Found DD a few long sleeved shirts for fall/winter, rain/wind jacket with a hood and a dress for church. Found a pair of 18 slim jeans for DS :banana: NOW those are rare animals to find used (or new). Also found a pair of pants (that will fit with a belt) and a shirt for him for church and a church skirt for me - my church clothes are getting thin (the material...not the waist line).

Just extended a pair of DS's jeans to last a few more years, lol. He outgrows the length years before the waist, so I cut off the legs and hemmed them up to shorts. They are "long" on him - at his knee or a bit below, but usually by the time he outgrows the waist they are 3-4" above his knee, lol. I have a pile of "legs" from over the years. One of these days they will come in handy for something.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Ohio Dreamer.. you can turn them "legs" into a nice HEAVY blue jean quilt!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

_Something is eating my tomatoes._ Hornworms? Green and like a caterpillar? I've got them nasty buggers...pick the bugs and squish

TDD-- hay here in Maine is abundant (as is water)...I'm getting 500# rolls for $30 decent quality mix, sweet and greenish.

I too hit the jackpot at Goodwill after an orthodonture appt. ---dunham hikers for $8 for youngest DD, those Ugg type boots for 15yo DD for $8 and some saucony running shoes for $8 for myself. 4 pack of T's for son for $8 and a flannel button down (llbean) for $2.50 for DH. Some socks and other stuff brand new, high end for $3 a pkg.

We have a bunch of vehicle repairs to tend to before winter...my subaru needs a new exhaust ASAP


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I bought two 10# bags of chicken legs/thighs after work for 39Â¢ a pound. Bonanza! I have 11 pints of chicken plus 4 pints of broth in the canner. Hopefully will have them out soon so I can get to bed. Ds is coming over in the morning to help dig potatoes which means I have to be out there to pick them up. I had absolutely nothing to do at work today and it about drove me crazy when there's so much I could be doing at home. If nothing else I wouldn't be waiting on the canner at 12:50 a.m.!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I give up - after working 2 busy night shifts and staying up all day today, you'd think I'd be sound asleep...you'd be wrong. I laid there tossing and turning and finally gave up and got on here.  Maybe I'll get sleepy reading.

Stopped and picked up pallets again on the way home this morning, tied out all the goaties, split more wood, put up a cattle panel arch for my beans to grow up, did a little weeding and came in to take a nap, but I couldn't sleep. I've been trying to rebuild my family history info, since I can't seem to find all the stuff I have, so I signed up for a free trial at ancestry.com. I played with that most of the day - not a bit of prepping involved there, just a little fun. 

eta: Oh, and all of my $5 amazon gift cards have posted for August, so I got them put in my amazon account. I already have more than enough swagbucks for 4 $5 cards for Sept, too, and August isn't even half over. :happy: Hmm, what preps to buy, what preps to buy?.....


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm catching RAIN water, I'm catching RAIN water!!! It's not much, but, at least it did not completely pass us by. It's like Christmas morning!:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

The humidity will be staggering, when the sun comes out later....don't care! LET IT RAIN!!!

Update:
Rain is all over now...but... a bit cooler....for a couple of hours. DH estimates we caught about 1500 gal. It won't last very long...but, it is 1500 more than we had!!! 

The stocks and flocks are enjoying it sooo much! Aaaahhhhhh!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

WTG TDD!!! We got a lil rain today ( as I tried to mow!!) 

Today Ive got 3 trays of okra in the dehydrator, 1 tray yellow peppers, 4 qts and a pt of tomatoes done, and got dinner in crock pot! 

MGM Im about to get my 3rd for me and 2nd for hubby on our swagbucks Amazon cards! TY you so much for me catching your post.. I have money to start LOOKING for christmas shopping!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DH may have fixed my dryer!! It died about 4 months ago, I don't really care since it's summer....but we don't like freeze drying clothes. He took it apart (it's gas) and looked it over then went we went to the appliance guy and told him what it was doing. For $25 we walked out with new solenoids. Have a light load of sheets and new fabric in the washer so we can test it out. DH is so looking forward to soft towels again. I personally like line drying better....other then the sandpaper towels.

Today is teacher appreciation day at our JoAnn Fabrics. So I went and got a card and my 20% off everything I buy today (15% off the rest of the year). We buy very little from them, but since I'm going to work on teaching DD (9) to sew this year I promised her we'd go get new fabric to make ourselves aprons. They are over the head button in the back double sided aprons....perfect for caning and such. All her other projects will be from re-claimed or thrift store fabric. Between teacher discount, coupons and sales we saved about $35 and have things to work on 3 different projects (not all for her sewing).

G_B - a jeans quilt is on my someday list. I just don't have time to learn how to do that at this point in my life....maybe when the kids are gone - make a baby quilt or rug for a grand-baby from it's Daddy's old jeans, lol.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Ohio dreamer said:


> G_B - a jeans quilt is on my someday list. I just don't have time to learn how to do that at this point in my life....maybe when the kids are gone - make a baby quilt or rug for a grand-baby from it's Daddy's old jeans, lol.


Its actually easy, just cut in random squares and sew together, you could EVEN make it a "RAG" quilt by making the seams on top and trim em!!  come down the to the "sewing" area... LOTS of help with it down there !


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Well I made a big score at the grocery store yesterday! They had 1lb bags of organic veggies marked down to 49 cents a bag! I bought all the had. So for $9 I got 18lbs of organic mixed veggies. Already have run several through the dehydrator and am working on the rest. Will make an awesome soup mix! There were even some onions marked down too. So all I will need to add is some broth/meat/taters.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Today I'm letting it rain on my garden, lol. Okay, I admit I don't have any control over that but it is the only thing that seems to be happening that is prepping (unless letting my kids live another day counts). Today has been a long school day (we are starting week 3). We started at 7:30am and it's now 3:15....and they are not done! I think for their chances of survival I need to re-think a few things, lol.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Went for it....cleaned out the deep freeze in prep for putting our beef in there next month. Do you think '03 beef tails are still good????!!! Here I was worried about my zucchini deficet. Found plenty and three loafs of zucchini bread cooling on the table. Yum. Sure don't need to buy anymore chicken for a long time either. Lots of stuff thawing out for the chickens...they are loving the dried out beets. Pa even got his beehives out of there and two buckets of pecans. Guess we keep as messy a freezer as we do a garage! Working on that though. Pa actually found his workbench yesterday. 

Got the lower garden tilled up today. Have a Howard rotavator so doesn't take too much time. After our glorious 3" of rain the wild morning glories went crazy and sure don't need anymore of them. Bad enough we brought bindweed to our garden in a load of wood chips--free is not always good! Son and I are going thru the rows looking for any surviving veggies and then will pull everything out and put in some fall greens/beets and get a bed ready for garlic. Plus we want to move our strawberries out of he main garden as we've gone back to rows instead of raised beds for most of our plantings.

Bear damage cleared away and all the tree branches,too, from the storm. Helped a neighbor with the tree that,fortunately, only hit his roof with the top branches when it came down. Lots of firewood around here to be had. Greenhouse pulled apart and plans to rebuild....again. What a year...too much rain,floods, then drough, now huge storms with alot of scary lightning...what will winter bring? Guess I should set Pa to worrying about that as he likes to worry!

Can't believe kids are already back to school. Ours go backthe 24th to schools without air conditioning. Don't understand why they do other than to get enough days in for the eventual many days off for bad weather. One year the kids got out for Christmas vacation and didn't go back until February! Ice and hills don't mix with buses.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> MGM - You have Jericho on DVD??? I love Jericho!! RF used to translate, Morse Code, for us. LOVE IT!!





radiofish said:


> MGM - at our Safeway, they have Progresso soups at $1.11 with the in-store sales ad coupon, as a loss leader item for the next week.
> 
> TDD - I have the entire Jericho series on VHS, including the 2 hour special episode from the middle of the 1st season . Somewhere I still have the morse code translations, from each episode - or I could watch them again. If you watch them again, the morse code speed and style of sending in each episode changed between season one and season two (it speeded up in the words per minute sent and it got sharper in pitch).


I got the first 4 episodes on DVD from Netflix, hoping I could play them on my computer and maybe make a copy, but nearly every time I try to play the DVD, it won't play. Not sure if it's the DVD or my computer, as the label on the DVD is off center and covering part of the center hole, and as it played once, but not other times. :shrug: I've enjoyed watching what I could - time to send it back for the next one. I wish I'd found the shoe on the original run through. I'd have been one of the fans asking for more.

On a related note, Jericho led me to finding another prepper RN on my floor. I thought she might be, as she recommended Jericho to me in the first place. After dancing around it a bit, we both used enough "secret code" words to "out" each other, lol. That makes at least 4 of us on the floor that are serious or semi-serious preppers. :happy: I loaned her my copy of One Second After to read, and I have a couple more people that want to read it after her. Might just open a few eyes....

RF - I wish Safeway had that sale here. I looked, but no luck. I'd have gladly added more of the clam chowder to my stores. I store canned clams and can make a good potato soup, add the clams and juice, and have a good clam chowder, too, but sometimes it's just really nice to be able to just open a can of good quality soup, heat and eat. Not as cheap as made from scratch, but I really like this particular brand.

TDD - I wish I lived close enough to get pallets from you! I've been steadily hauling home whatever I can find and fit in or on the SUV. Some days I take the truck instead and really go after a load. My goal is to fence in the main pasture with pallets and build a pallet shelter there, so the goats can stay out without tethers. I've tried other fencing and sooner or later, they go through, under or over it.

Warm and dry here lately - I need to start irrigating the pastures, but it really messes with my well filter, so I have to be careful.

Today, I'm washing whites, filtering more water for the rinse, washing dishes, and just doing general housework while I wait to hear if I get th enight off work tonight. I put in for the night off and staffing said I was 2nd for it, so I have a good chance of getting it off. I'm only down for a single night this time and it would be nice to have a week off instead of that one night in the middle of it. 

If I get to stay home, I want to split more wood after it cools off a bit. Time to get serious about my winter wood supply. I have a lot of down, dry wood, but most of it needs at least split in half.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - The pallets we get are all nice and new. I love it when the really big sturdy ones get delivered.
I have never read One Second After....maybe I should seek out a copy.
I would watch Jericho a thousand times, if I had a copy.

Our insurance adjuster finally showed up.. we are weighing the difference in the cost of a metal roof on the house and adding more submerged water tanks.....water has sure been scary this year...learning a lesson here...a BIG one.

Found 3 long lengths of new PVC pipe along roadside, had bounced out of someone's trailer. Also found a little giant ladder the other day!! 

We are going to wait to plow for fall, at least, until I get out of treatment. But, I am starting to get anxious to start seeds.

I picked a half bushel of Peppers and big armload of Swiss Chard. I am dehydrating the Chard to add to soups this winter.

Got the rainwater pumped into caged tanks....sure was nice to see those containers full again!!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Got more of the fall garden planted today.


----------



## GlenArden (Feb 8, 2011)

I've almost finished most outstanding bug out medical boxes (made with tool boxes). Now if I can find a doctor who will cooperate and prescribe some antibiotics, etc.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD - If I could figure out how, I'd make a copy for you and me both! I love me some Jericho! 
Now ya had to go and tell me those pallets you get are nice and new. Most of the ones I pick up have seen better days - I have to do some repair work to make them useful again. 
I'm so glad you got some rain! I kind of wish we could have about 24 hrs of steady downpour so I could fill up all the barrels, buckets, totes, etc. It takes a while to filter enough water through the Berkeys to do laundry, and with watering outside, I have nasty, orange well water again, even with the filter system, so I can't even do darks in the automatic machine. I hate giving the animals that rusty stuff, too, especially the goats - it's not good for them. 
Great score on roadside finds - especially the ladder! 
So what's it gonna be...metal roof or cisterns? That's a tough decision to make. With a metal roof, you can collect more rain water, but you have to have somewhere to store it. Kind of a catch-22.

Glen Arden - you can get basic antibiotics from vet catalogs or from India, either one without a prescription. The vet antibiotics are marketed for fish, but they are exactly the same thing as for people, produced in the same facilities many times, and just labeled differently. I've used the Amoxicillin and Septra DS and they work fine. I have others on hand, too, but I haven't needed to use them yet.

Jamala, I'm still trying for a first crop and you're already planting for fall! Hope you get some rain and a break in the heat so your garden doesn't fry.

Well, I got my night off, on call 'til 0100, but I'm 3rd callback, so I'm pretty sure I won't be called in. I split wood this evening until the skeeters drove me inside. Got most of another pile split - just a small one, but it felt good to get it done. Still have one big wheelbarrow load of split wood to stack in the morning, and then more stacks of rounds to split. I'm gonna try to get out early enough to get done before it gets warm. 

I have another 50 bales of hay coming in the morning, too, so I need to make sure there isn't anything in the way of the truck and trailer. I cleared everything today, but sure as I think I have it all done, one of the critters "rearranges" for me.  My hay guy called and made me a great deal - $3 a bale and no delivery charge. I'll take it!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - I am so envious of your hay prices! I doubt we will ever see cheap hay here again. Right now, it is outrageous!! We are still on the lookout for some more....hopefully, there will be more rain......somewhere in the state...and...someone can plant. Fingers crossed. The Bremuda grass has greened up just from the brief rain we received Sat.

Talked to my Big Bub.....he said his guys would be back in State this Sept.....If we bite the bullet on the roof AND the tanks.....He and his crew will do it for us....Not for free....the equip and crew cost $$$. But, it makes it more feasable and he will make sure it is done right Still mulling it over... If we do it...I want a DOOZY of a guttering system on the house. 
I still want my commercial kitchen....so, it's all gotta be figured out.....not a snap decision. We have really been hit with unforeseen expenses this year, and I have not been working as much as usual..... We will see.

I am the one who really wants the metal roof....It will make our ins go down, better for fire resistance.....lord knows, we have had our brush with that this year, better rain catch, etc. And, it's pretty! The out buildings and his shop all have metal....even the wood sheds....... That's my story....and I'm stickin to it.

DH declares he is getting the generator he wants...no matter what....He's right, that is a smart allbeit costly purchase.

That ladder was a sweet find...I spotted it...it laid there 2 days...I went back and got it. No Identifying marks, I can see....

I pass alot of forelorn ladders roadside......I don't know why that one caught my attention... glad it did!!

We are back to 105F......sigh.

I am down to 11 more treatments!!! So, I am starting to see the end.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Went out and picked all the tomatoes I could. Came in with 2 big bowls full. Saved few for fresh eating and the rest are in a pot. Not too sure what I'm going to do to them, yet. I'll run them through the food mill to get out the seeds and skins. Then I'll let them cook down in the slow cooker tonight then decide in the morning. I'm thinking maybe a small batch of Honey BBQ sauce and a small batch of ketchup.

Took the kids on a field trip to a butterfly house down the road. We've never been, but it's only $2 a person to get into the Butterfly House. Kids had a blast and I had fun with the cameras! They rest of the place is free to visit - barn full of hands on stuff on seed, water, turtles, and the like and hiking trails. We'll go back (soon) and do the free stuff a few more times and hike the trail. Met up with a friend there and her kids, she passed along extra zucchini (of which I want since all my plants died) and okra. I've never cooked okra other then what comes out of the freezer section of the grocery store - so I will experiment tonight. She only gave us a meals worth....but I'm excited to try it. 

Tonight I'm going to grab the kids and go out and dig potatoes. I had to run out last night between rain drops to get enough for dinner. Being a city lot we don't get too many, so it should be an easy 30-60 min job to get all the red's. White still have "happy" green stems and leaves (and blooms) so they will be dealt with at a later date. Now to re-plant that area before I get too tired of canning and just skip it.....if the seeds are already in the ground I can't ignore the produce, lol. I think I'm down to just greens for this year - will have to check the book (about 8 weeks till frost here).


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Got my hay this morning and I split more wood. The skeeters are bad over in the area of the next pile of wood I needed to split - even in the middle of the day. I finally decided to go in and cool off a while - they are attracted to sweat and CO2 - and I'll hit the bug spray before I go back out there (hate using DEET). After that, it's time to fire up the chain saw and cut up a bunch of the downed wood. Lord knows, there's plenty of it.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I finally finished reading One Second After. and OMG!!! What an true eye opener.. Not much prepping here with our SHTF issue at hand and getting ready to go to state fair with my girls... So just trying to not freak out! LOL


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I gotta get a copy of that book and read it.
Picked up a few loss leaders today..not to much out there I wanted to spend money on.
I overheard Dh pricing big catch tanks today.........the plot thickens.
Found 3 / 5 gal buckets with screw on lids.....look new....no labels...no scent.. no residue....other than the usual plastic....not sure what I am going to do with them....but I drug them home. This has been my lucky roadside week.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

more pickles today! My kids are piggy on pickles....any sandwich deserves pickles!
last night I did a mixed batch of meat --8 pints total.
Tomorrow I can get back to my regularly scheduled mowing as it will be sunny....oil coming Thursday OUCH! almost $700
My car goes in for the exhaust repair tomorrow too.

Is it just me ? It seems the more I do--> the more I do.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

giraffe_baby said:


> I finally finished reading One Second After. and OMG!!! What an true eye opener.. Not much prepping here with our SHTF issue at hand and getting ready to go to state fair with my girls... So just trying to not freak out! LOL





Texasdirtdigger said:


> I gotta get a copy of that book and read it.
> Picked up a few loss leaders today..not to much out there I wanted to spend money on.
> I overheard Dh pricing big catch tanks today.........the plot thickens.
> Found 3 / 5 gal buckets with screw on lids.....look new....no labels...no scent.. no residue....other than the usual plastic....not sure what I am going to do with them....but I drug them home. This has been my lucky roadside week.


Awesome book, isn't it, giraffe_baby?! TDD, you really need to get a copy. Do you have library services available? If your library doesn't have it, ask for an inter-library loan. It is that good...really makes you think about what would happen if the grid went away. It's based on an EMP hitting. Can scare the carp out of you, though!

Congrats on the buckets - my kids laugh at me for the number of buckets and trash cans I've brought home. They knew I wouldn't hesitate to pull off and pick one up if it could be done safely.

Been working on the wood pile off and on all day. It's nice and cool in the house, so I go out and split for a while until I start to get tired and sweaty, then come in and work on something else for a while until I'm cooled off and rested up, then repeat. I'm nearly out of wood to split and I've also been moving and snapping brush from one pile to the next, making kindling and firestarter brush to stuff into feed sacks. I'm getting better at splitting again - I was pretty rusty.  My stamina is improving, too. Makes me happy - now if I could lose a few lbs to go along with getting in better condition again. Weight is stubborn!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Worked out in my planting area late night...straightend up and..... kinda inventoried potting soil, etc. I am ready to go.....soon.... as these temps decline a bit.

Yesterday, I noticed a lot of pinecones on the ground, under a big stand of trees.
I plan to stop there, after the Dr. and treatment, pick up a feed sack full to make firestarters with the yuckie candle wax I gathered up the other day.

We also have leaves all over the ground.....due to the heat. If the Dr. will allow me to use my arm enough...I will rake and shred them this week. I gotta get my stamina up, too!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow all of the activity posted above, and I feel like a slacker today. This is the 1st day off from responseabilities in about a couple of weeks. I do have a truck load of 'mill ends'/ kindling in the back of my truck from yesterdays trip to town to unload into the woodshed. But I believe I can get to it tomorrow..

Today I will be going up to do some quick work in the garden transplanting more lettuce, and my neighbors are getting a 20 feet long shipping cargo container delivered. I helped them prep the area for it, laying down railroad ties for support, and figuring out where it is going to be placed.

I just went outside and it is 84 degrees today on the back porch thermometer - making it the hottest day of the year so far as I know. So I am doing inside activities, till I get called to go up to the neighbors. In cleaning I swept, mopped, moved 5 gallon buckets, cases of canning jars, and many tupperware containers to clean around them. I will tackle the pile of bills/ papers on my desk next. That and I have to scan some medical paperwork and save it to external storage.

TDD - glad to hear that your countdown of treatments is progressing.
Oh, if you do a giggle search, you can find a website that has a .pdf copy of the book "One Second After" for downloading - I did.. Good to hear that your water storage is up, after the fires and such.

Oh TDD, pinecone firestarters using the 'yuckie candle wax'?? What is yuckie candle wax? I make candles, and all candle wax is good wax. I prefer paraffin wax over soy wax, but I can't imagine "bad candle wax"!

Otherwise today I just may have to relax out in the shade of an apple tree, and then enjoy an evening out under the stars if the fog doesn't come rolling in. I might even get out my telescope, and use the computer to find some interesting celestial sights. I don't have many mosquitoes, but I do get the black/ deer flies here.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

RF - It's all good wax...just seen better days!! I melt it , clean it up and I use everydrop of it!! So, no worries!!
Also, thanks for the info!
Great check up at Dr. today!! As, this clicks off I am starting to get a little of my mojo back....feels good and productive...even if it is baby steps.. Gotta a big Dr. day Friday, ready to get it done and over!

Another 105F day in the record books here.....when will it end?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Decided to cook those tomoatos down to ketchup, yesterday. It's the first time we made ketchup...kids are begging me now to make meatloaf and french fries to try it out on, they like it off the spoon. Also put up 16 jars of chick peas, yesterday. That makes for quick and easy lunches.

Today was shopping day :yuck:. I try to keep to a once a month re-stocking trip. I do sales shop throughout the month....closest grocery store is only 6 blocks away. Picked up DS 3 packs of socks he doesn't need yet. They are on sale now, so we'll just store them till he does (hope 3 packs will make it to next Back to School sale). Found him a swim suit for next year or the year after, too. He's so small in the waist that swimsuits fit him for a long time (he needs an 18 in pants for length, but can do a 10 or 12 in shorts and swim suits). Found DD a pair of jeans for $5. 

Got some 10 for $10 deals. If you got 10 cans of tomatoes they gave you another 10 cents off on gas perks. Since we use both it's a deal. Most everything else was re-stocking. Did hit a few sales that I could use double coupons on. Mostly snack food for the back to school crowd....but we do Homeschool Gym classes about 20 min away. After an hour of running my kids are usually ready for a quick snack in the car on the way home. So if I can pick up a few boxes of "treats" at a very good deal and will rotate some of those in, too.

Last night we stopped at TSC. Snagged the last 2 seed started trays they had on clearance for $2, also snagged the last 2 fruit fresh they had on clearance for $1. None of the rest of the canning is on sale. But then they don't seem to clearance those things around here (none of the stores..Wal Mart, K MArt, Lowes, TSC, etc) I guess there are too many caners in this area and the stuff is always in demand.

Now to stir up the energy to drag all these bag downstairs to put away. Maybe it will just wait till tomorrow and I can sit back and enjoy the quiet for a few more hours till have to go get the kids.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

TDD - OK, I use the wood chips recovered from running the chainsaw that are placed into paperboard egg cartons then covered in used wax with a cheap wick added, for making firestarters. I get 12 to 18 or them from each egg carton. That and coastal redwood seed cones are much smaller than 'pine cones', and would not make good flammable items.

If it gets cold and foggy again soon, I will be pulling out my "old school" style metal candle molds, wicks, colorings, scents, and such - since I recently got around 30 pounds in 10 pound blocks of 'new' paraffin wax. That and I have saved up some heavy walled glass containers (used commercial preserves/ jelly jars) to reuse into candle containers. I am hoping that a friend (former room mate/ she now raises bees) will have some bee's wax for me to trade for, later this fall. I had acquired the majority of my candle making gear from Freecycle/ Craigslist in the past, and the price tags on most of the stuff are from a import/ craft business that went away over 15 years ago.

In addition to moving the truck full of kindling/ firewood today into the woodshed by the wheelbarrow loads, I was up at the neighbors lending a hand with moving big and bulky stuff into their new 20 feet long cargo container. Their thundering herd of black labs wanted to lend a paw also, but they were put into the house during the chores. From the howling and whining, you would have thought that those dogs were being horribly mistreated and abused! Opening the door when we were finished, and then they didn't want to come outside, since it was their dinner time - those goofy pooches!

I saw some of the world's dumbest deer up in the neighbor's upper field near the county blacktop road late this afternoon. I guess that the deer (does and youngsters) wanted to be near the pond, since it was near 80 degrees here again this afternoon.

I was so spent and hurting this evening, that the thought of cooking was not an option today. So I broke down and microwaved some of my 'guilty pleasure' = "hungry man meals" type foods tonight. With a bad case of indigestion/ heartburn, now I know why I do not eat that kind of food very often!! That and I need to get some Tums or antacid OTC meds in my prep gear! I never get heartburn or acid reflux unless I eat those heavy sodium pre-packaged frozen convience foods, that I get a hankering for every once in a while. I believe that I will continue to make my own frozen leftover meals, from when I cook meals in bulk. Like stew, or when I cook a full turkey dinner and freeze packages for future use.

This weekend, I should be having another BBQ with the neighbors - it is fun to share the cooking/ prep the meal items with them. I believe we will do up some chicken this time - my neighbor has access to some homemade seasoning rub, that one of his friends whips up. It is some darned good stuff, from a secret recipe that the fellow does as his retirement hobby. I will be making potato salad and most of the ingredients will be coming out of the hilltop community garden - potatoes, radishes, onions, and some of the neighbors fresh eggs will be boiled and sliced up into the mix. Heck, I may even make a spice cake with cream cheese frosting, unless the neighbors want me to make some sort of chocolate dessert.

OH - TDD and MGM if you have a VCR, I can make VHS tape copies of the complete 2 seasons of the 'Jericho' TV series. I haven't figured out how to copy movies/ shows from VHS tapes onto a DVD yet. My laptop and desktop computers now have DVD players/ burners installed from when they went into the computer repair shop covered by my house insurance - after the mishap here last fall.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

TDD...sure hope your doctor appointments went well today. Did you get any of that Texas rain? Woke to thunderstorms again and I see that my sulking tomato plants have new blossoms so might still get a crop later this fall. It has "cooled" to he 80's but still way too humid. Weeds have gone wild and buckwheat is blossoming....kind of like closing the barn door after the horse is gone since it was planted for a bee crop! Haven't heard of any other bear sightings in the area.


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

18 pts. of salsa. Here that is truly a necessity. Even though I said I'm through, I may rummage around in the freezer and pull out the last few bags of dewberries and make jelly next wk. But if I do, I will start about 4:30 a.m. to try and beat the worst of the heat.
I've started seeds for cabbage, cauliflower, broccoli and Chinese cabbage for a, possible, fall garden. Yes, I'm an eternal optimist.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Gardenmom- Yes indeed! You are an eternal optimist, starting cole crops in this Texas heat!! Let me know how they are doing.....I am dying to get something started....I just can't stand losing more garden this year!!! Good Luck!! I do all of my canning in the wee hours of the morn., too. Otherwise, I'd just be a wet puddle lying in the kitchen floor!!

Mutti - Dr. appts. went great. Had some scans, labs and radiation....I'm sure I will soon have Super Powers...with that that radiation I have been receiving!!!lol
I am down to 8 more treatments!!!! Of, course, I will have Oncologist visits..indefinately.

We got about an inch of rain, last Sat. We caught as much as,we could...but the ground is HARD and cracked again... It's been either 105F or 107F all week.

RF - A friend of mine, makes Western Redwood furniture, He gives me a ton of the "powdederd sandings". I sprinkle them around the garden areas to ward off insects.
Do you think they are too dense to make firestarters? Could I mix them with regular sawdust??
I think we still have a VCR/TV in my Dh's shop. Not sure it still works...I'll ask him. Thanks. I'd love to have a copy.
I am so sorry, you have been in sooooo much pain.

DH says he is getting the generator he wants, purchased today. The generator is a whole house type of thing. I don't know the details, but is about the size of a small car.

We are still in deep discussion about the metal roof and cisterns....we will get the cisterns for sure....we have GOT to catch every drop of rain we can.
Some of ya'll will remember ME trying to catch 10" of tropical rain last year.....in rain barrels!! HA! HA!! I almost drowned my foolself!! But, I tried!!!!

MGM - How's that woodpile goin, missy!! Sounds like you are making your way thru it!!
I told DH about your Hay purchase prices....You can only imagine the words that spewed from his mouth!!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

radiofish said:


> I was so spent and hurting this evening, that the thought of cooking was not an option today. So I broke down and microwaved some of my 'guilty pleasure' = "hungry man meals" type foods tonight. With a bad case of indigestion/ heartburn, now I know why I do not eat that kind of food very often!! That and I need to get some Tums or antacid OTC meds in my prep gear! I never get heartburn or acid reflux unless I eat those heavy sodium pre-packaged frozen convience foods, that I get a hankering for every once in a while. I believe that I will continue to make my own frozen leftover meals, from when I cook meals in bulk. Like stew, or when I cook a full turkey dinner and freeze packages for future use.
> .


Dont forget, baking soda, mixed in a bit of water makes a fine antacid. Some folks forget about this, so I thought Id mention it as most of us have the stuff in our preps


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Yesterday, we drove down to FIL's to help with some trees. We took 3 little ones down and cut them up. Kids moved branches to the brush pile....looks like it's going to be an amazing New Years bond fire this year. FIL had something attack his elm trees, not idea what so he had someone come in and cut them down for some money and the wood in trade. That guy will get the wood we cut yesterday. We live in a different county so we can't bring any of it home to use (ash borer have us all locked down around here). It was nice to get to do some physical labor.....we all came home exhausted.

FIL is a good barter-er....he had estimate of $2500 to move some rocks, he made the deal for $250 plus a carving (FIL is an award wining carver). Need to get DH to take some bartering lessons, lol.

Today DH has the neighbor over showing him how to re-load. This is the same guy we got hooked on shooting last month, lol. I need to can some ground meat, but I think it will have to hold off for another day. Need to shuttle kids around and get a newsletter done.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Today I'm working on the seed train for this winter (see garden and prop forum if you're interested), getting info and setting up the list for this fall's first round. I'm looking forward to getting some awesome new seeds for next year's garden from it.

TDD -All the cut wood is split and stacked and as soon as it cools down a bit, I'm off to fire up the chainsaw and cut a bunch more. Good on ya for getting the cisterns - if you'd been able to catch all that tropical rain last year, you would probably still be using it! Glad everything went well at the MD - only 8 more treatments! That's fantastic, and I'm glad you are feeling more like your old self. How is your knee holding up? Are you still looking at a possible replacement in the future?

RF - I'll take you up on the Jericho tapes. I still have a working VHS recorder. What can I offer you in exchange? Or I can send you $$ to cover the tapes and postage. LMK what you would prefer. Have fun at your neighborhood BBQ - I love that you cook and BAKE! My daddy made the most awesome divinity and baked me chocolate chip/date cookies that were to die for. He would always bake me my own special batch, as I'm deathly allergic to tree nuts and everyone else likes walnuts in their cookies. It's one of my favorite memories of him, and every time I read posts about men who like to bake, I think of him and get warm fuzzies all over. 

Jen, you could come cut wood with me any day! I'd put ya to work, and all your little helpers, too.  I've been snapping up bone dry branches from last year and even 2 years ago - they make great kindling and snap really easily this time of year. I bag them all up into feed sacks and dog food sacks to store until I need them.

I think we've hit our hottest day of the year today - 89Âº today. It's dry heat, though. It's been so cold this summer here, and so many of you are sweltering for months on end. TDD, how many straight days over 100Âº is it for you now? Not only is your hubs gonna cuss about my hay prices (normal small square bales run me $4 each, plus $30 for delivery on 100 bale loads), but you're probably both muttering when I tell you our hottest day and that it's still getting into the 40s overnight most nights. My house is opened up all the time (I close down my bedroom suite area during the day for a cool spot), and I've been burning my paper trash in the wood stove at night. Haven't even put the ac unit in the window this year. Sounds great, until you see how late my garden is. I'll be luck to get a harvest before it frosts. 

Mutti, were you able to recover any bee colonies at all after the bear disaster? What a shame that was, especially when I know you usually make some cash money from the honey. Hope you are able to get some benefit from the buckwheat...at least you can harvest it for buckwheat pancakes!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

beaglebiz said:


> Dont forget, baking soda, mixed in a bit of water makes a fine antacid. Some folks forget about this, so I thought Id mention it as most of us have the stuff in our preps


For some people this will make it worse. i use just the oppisite. Cidar vinegar, cold water and honey.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I scored another 5- 5 gallon buckets from the grocery store this week. Made my third 1 week emergency bucket of the month. Kept it under $20 this time. Getting darned sick of zuchinni. Broke down and cooked a sphagetti squash last night, that was good. I planted 2 varieties of brocolli this year. The first matured early and ugly. Spindly stalks with small florets. The second variety started maturing this week. Much nicer. Got the first 2 green peppers yesterday. Egg Plant is about ready to pick. I'm going to try to make Baba Ganoush (take that, spell check!) tomorrow. I never even tasted it before so I'll just say it came out perfect.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I was out at the back of our property, yesterday, looking around and our back- behind us neighbor waived me over to his place. I had not seen him in a while, we got caught up chatting........before I left, he traded a heaping full wheelbarrow of dried corn (on the cob) and a bushel of fresh picked okra for a case containing jelly, jams, soup mix vegetables,pickeld beets and a loaf of bread!! YAY!! So.... I had to skeedaddle home and get that Okra processed. Sure was glad I drove myself to the back.....I usually walk...it was just too flippin hot!

DH is really throwing a wrinkle in my metal roof venture. He is dangling a proposed new Geenhouse under my nose........I can't stand the pressure.... I can't choose!! :fussin: AAAgggggggghhhhh!

MGM - I think it has been 54 straight days over 100F here.....which is 53 too many!! I am certain you will take delight in reminding me about this....when I am fussin about the cold this winter!!!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Havent got much done here.. Hubby got okra & peppers in dehydrator... We did get the "INSURANCE" to cover both the food and freezer!! so we have to go shopping.. but other than that just did the state fair with the kiddos... IM exhausted (and sick now) and they are happy their bunnies got blue ribbons for Best of Variety (color) and got to ride carnival rides...OK off to "web" shop for a freezer! LOL


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

Haven't posted for quite a while. My farm is gone along with the divorce taking the garden, animals and most of my preps for 10 months now. I moved to my dad's farm for a while and though I do still have a small farm house there I decided to move back to Ohio where I have lived for 15 yrs, just to a completely different location.

I have moved into a small apartment in the middle of a large town, no garden, no animals. I am trying to slowly rebuild my preps and am up to about 2wks worth of food. My boyfirend has always shopped weekly and is always telling me I'm buying to much when I bring in the extra can or 3. Haven't explained to him that I once had 6 months of food stored. Slowly but surely.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

MGM, we are down to one colony which is up by the house in our orchard. Mean ones though and really need re-queening. Didn't help their home got blown down in our last violent wind storm. But the buckwheat is blooming and they are out there working. Read that an acre of buckwheat could put 150# of honey on a colony....and seems the mean bees are always our best producers! And to think we bought a new stainless extactor for this years' crop! Now Pa is on board with my refusal to sell all our honey crop each year. Only a few qt. jars on the shelf.

We have actually been having some nice weather. Went out to wrecked greenhouse and did some major cleanup. Planned on putting new plastic on this fall but not totally rebuilding! When it rains it pours. It has actually rained here alot in past week. Weeds flourishing so went out and weeded until the back gave out. Mainly searching for the beds of onions I knew were in there. Got a 5 gal. pail of really good sized onions...had been pretty diligent in watering them. Other bed not so big so will probably dehydrate. Harvested oregano,basil,thyme,sage and dried them. 

My sweet orange kitten caught a baby bunny...she was quite proud of herself...and didn't share a bite with her two big fat lazy brothers who lay around waiting for supper. They need some inside pampered pet homes. Our Pyrenees Maybelle lets her eat out of her bowl but growls at the lazy two. Good judge of character.

Ronnie Rooster must have been in a fight for his girls last night...he lost and two hens missing. We have an abundance of eagles and hawks around here plus the usual possums,coyotes,*****,foxes, bobcats and that nasty bear! This drought seems to have them moving in places where they haven't been seen as all my neighbors report alot more sightings,too.

Hopefully, it will start to cool down as have a mountain of logs to cut/split. Culls from having some logging done. Got half our winter supply out of the giant maple we had to have cut down. Left the back of our house in direct sun and can really tell the difference one tree can make. Need a fast growing replacement. Sounds like most are gettin getting into preparing for winter mode.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Today is for canning ground beef. The 80/20 is on sale for $2.29 here...best bargain I've seen in months. I hate caning such fatty meat since I have to rinse it, but since we are out of meat and I know it's going to be much more expensive later....I'm doing it anyways. The first 10# tuned into 13 pts (some with garlic and some with tomatoes), I just went and got 14# more. Should be able to get that done today once the rain stops. Plan is to run up tomorrow morning and get 4 more packs (and anything in the meat case that's marked down---Monday mornings are good for that) stores only 8 blocks away, so going daily for the amount I can deal with that day isn't a problem.

DH is working on cutting and painting shelves for our new shelving unit. We replace the particle board shelves with plywood and painted them with Kilz before we even use it. It's a bigger pain to do it 2-3 yrs down the line. That will have our "stuff" storage room done, so I can get the "food" storage room pulled back together.....now that all the "stuff" is out. I hope that helps the clutter that is on the first floor......we have been bring things up here and leaving them so we could move things around in the basement. 

Called for wood last week, but it hasn't arrived yet. Hope it shows this week, I'd like to get it all stacked before fall. I'm hoping the "year with no spring" isn't finished by "a year with no fall". I like winter....but I really like it better when it arrives around Thanksgiving, not sooner. After the weather this year....who knows when it will arrive.

ETA: when all was said and done, I ended up with 29 pt of meat, today!!


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

I dont post much but I read.  I get all kinds of ideas form you guys and feel like I know you all. I have been canning like crazy, I am so tired of tomatoes and have about 75 pounds left to process, have processed about 125 lbs so far. I dont do diced tomatoes since I can buy them for about .55 a can, I dont like store bought spaghetti sauce or salsa so I have been canning it. 60 quarts of sauce down and about 14 to go. Then I will be doonnnneeee!!! We planted a second run of pole beans. We got 60 quarts the first go round and feel we want to squeeze every ounce out of our soil this year in case it gets to dry here next year. Thanks to all of you and your great inspiration.
Ohio Dreamer, could you tell me what you do to can your chick peas? Thanks.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Chick peas are easy. I do them 2 different ways but the results are exactly the same.

1 - I put the peas in a pot and cover with water and let them sit overnight. Next day I dump the water, put peas into jars (I use pts) top with boiling water and process 75 min. at pressure (10# for me). I do it this way when I want to be sure to do it the following day.....I re-hydrated the chick peas so it's a must.

2 - the other way is to put a light 3/4 c of dried chick peas into a pt jar, top with boiling water and process 75 mins at pressure. This is faster...but easier for me to keep putting off. I never have been very good at knowing how much dry makes how much re-hydrated beans. SO I usually end up not re-hydrating enough for a caner load and "top off" with the dry method.

You'll notice I don't add salt. I'm "salt sensitive" according to my family - which means I don't like it. I add the salt to what I'm making later. I'm that way with everything but pickled stuff....can't figure out how to take the salt out of that and have it turn out right, but less salty.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Thanks I think I will try this this week.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Giggle....giggle......He caved!!! 
DH said he would have my brother order the metal for the roof!!!!
I really think that is a smart thing...so does he...or,....believe me,we would NOT be getting it! I can't wait for the noise to begin!! It will be late Sept. or early Oct. barring heat or..that wet stuff that used to fall from the sky.....What was it called?.....Oh yeah, rain.

He told me it was my "Getting well" present. He is such a great guy. He did temper it with " That metal roof, coulda paid for a lot of hay." 

I'm gonna have to bake a lot of wedding cakes to offset that comment!!!


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

I canned 8 pints of ground beef yesterday and will do Apple-Maple jam this evening after work.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Giggle....giggle......He caved!!!
> DH said he would have my brother order the metal for the roof!!!!
> I really think that is a smart thing...so does he...or,....believe me,we would NOT be getting it! I can't wait for the noise to begin!! It will be late Sept. or early Oct. barring heat or..that wet stuff that used to fall from the sky.....What was it called?.....Oh yeah, rain.
> 
> ...


:nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner:

You will be happy with that metal roof the next time sparks fly around you (fires). I bet you wouldn't even mind hearing a bit of rain pitter-pattering on it (I love the sound of rain on a metal roof....too bad they are usually insulted enough that you don't hear it any more)!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - Thanks!! Yes, I am tickled.
The ins. check will take care of a large part of it.....I want a crazy good guttering system.... and that's kicking up the costs.
My brother told me dh was always going to get it...they we doing cost analysis and decided it would be "fun" to see me squirm awhile. Not funny!! Men!

Went to feed store today and was chatting with the owner.....his round bale price is now $175!!! OUCHEEWAWAH!!!! He said he had been plagued by thefts and now has to make sure the Hay Facility is locked and on camera.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, men can be such stinkers sometimes, lol! I'm :happy: for you getting the roof, cisterns, and generator...all very useful, and will make a great combo. Hope you're able to get started on it soon. 

I talked to my ds yesterday when they were up, and I think I'm going to be renting a backhoe/excavator to dig my hole one of these weekends. I told him I wanted a root cellar and how I wanted to build it. He loves to play with construction equipment (boys and their toys  ), and volunteered to run it for me. I'll need him to help me screed the floor for it, so I'll let him play in return for the help. We'll need to pick a weekend when I'm not working, make the arrangements for the rental, and then I'll have to pull the trigger on several pallets of concrete block, a whole lot of rebar, etc. I'm getting excited to get moving on it. If I am discrete, I can get it built without the county being any the wiser about it. It'll end up looking like a small hill that the kids can sled down, just with a hidden door. I'm going to try to make it a double room, with a damp room for things like potatoes and cabbages, and a dry room for food and prep storage. I've been looking at a lot of plans and I think I have a good idea of what I want to do. I need to spend some time graphing it out and making a materials list.

Jon also changed my saw chain out for me yesterday, so I can take my other chains in to be professionally sharpened. I could have done it, but since he offered, I wasn't gonna turn it down. He cut a few more rounds off my downed tree, to check it out.

Today, he came up to get my extra washer and dryer (I gave it to them for a combo wedding/birthdays/Christmas present) and the non-working lawnmower. If it's repairable, we'll both be able to use it. I sent a Little Tikes playhouse with him, too, and he's coming back for one of the swing sets next. They moved into a new house, renting from his grandma, and have room for it now. Since my dd babysits for my ds, all my grands will get to play on it. He's also using my spare gas chainsaw to cut their wood supply for this winter. I'll be visiting to wash my clothes at their place part of the time. I love getting to spend more time with them all now that they've moved closer. We work well together, and play together even better!

It's raining! We're pretty dry now, so I'd love it if we were to get a good inch or more. I doubt we'll get that much, but I'm hoping. My garden and the pastures can sure use it.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Wowzers! I wish I could have a root cellar! Fire ants and clay soil make it problematic here. Good for you! That is exciting!! Glad you are gonna be able to spend more time with your grands and family. That's wonderful and I know you could use a hand around there!

Yeah, "stinkers" is being kind! I called them other stuff...when they came clean!
I just could not understand, why he was being so difficult! grrrrrrr! I had that roof justified seven ways to Sunday, and he would NOT entertain it! I don't always have to get my way....BUT.....Fire resistance alone...is a pretty dang good reason, after what we went thru this year.

The generators were costly. He got a full -house for the house and another similar to run his shop..... they will run on natural gas. They are not here yet, and will have to be professionaly installed, permitted and inspected.....yada...yada.. Gas lines for my commercial kitchen will have to be run, permitted and inspected.....and the list goes on.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Got my crowns on today - no more temporaries! I think I'm about out of teeth I can crack from clenching them. Made my appointment for a cleaning and checkup in January while I was there...good dental health is an important prep. I don't want to have a tooth problem if/when there isn't a dentist available.

After I got home I went out and sawed up most of another downed tree, plus some odds and ends of tree trunks. I have lots to split again now. I really wanted to keep going, but I know that when my hips and back start hurting and my response time is slowing, it's time to quit. I don't mess around with using a chain saw when I'm tiring out. I can always go back out and cut more this evening when it cools off and I've had a chance to touch up the chain, fill the gas and oil, etc.

I found ripe cherry tomatoes in the garden! :happy: SunGold or Gold Nugget...mmm, they were sweet. The rest of the toms are still small and green, but at least I got to eat SOMETHING out of my tomato patch!

I'm trying to find a way to load Windows 7 onto the laptop my son brought me back yesterday. I posted it in Computer Questions, and need to go hack and check, but does any one know if you can use back up/restore discs from one laptop on another one that has a blank, new hard drive on it? I'm planning to switch to the new computer and put this one away with all my back up files on it (in a faraday cage).


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Got my crowns on today - no more temporaries! I think I'm about out of teeth I can crack from clenching them. Made my appointment for a cleaning and checkup in January while I was there...good dental health is an important prep. I don't want to have a tooth problem if/when there isn't a dentist available.
> 
> After I got home I went out and sawed up most of another downed tree, plus some odds and ends of tree trunks. I have lots to split again now. I really wanted to keep going, but I know that when my hips and back start hurting and my response time is slowing, it's time to quit. I don't mess around with using a chain saw when I'm tiring out. I can always go back out and cut more this evening when it cools off and I've had a chance to touch up the chain, fill the gas and oil, etc.
> 
> ...


MGM, I never took the time to say it, but you inspire me


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

MGM - If I were to dig a large hole in the ground for a root cellar or basement, it would become a pond like my front neighbors have..

TDD - Metal roofs are nice, and even with the insulation I can hear the rain on the house roof. If I am in an outbuilding such as the woodshop or woodshed, then it is like being inside a drum during a heavy downpour.

After my acupuncture treatment down in town this morning I learned of the East Coast Earthquake early this afternoon, by commercial media. Apparently the State of California - Office of Emergency Services (Emergency Management Agency) is not concerned with East Coast seismic events - I did not get a phone call.. I listened to some of the hams back east this afternoon/ this evening and I guess that at 5.8 in magnitude, it scared quite a few folks there. Apparently David Letterman is doing a Top Ten things "heard during the East Coast Earthquake" list tonight on the 'Late Show'.

I wonder if today's East Coast Earthquake, will cause any of the folks there to prep?? I tell you tonight on all of the Bay Area TV stations, they are pushing the 'have an emergency kit ready' for "The Big One" messages!

Not a lot on sale today when I was in town, but starting tomorrow the sales papers have several loss leaders that will be filling my shopping cart. I don't know where I will put it here at home, but I can't pass up the savings. Peanut Butter is on sale, so I will be buying many jars over the next week @ limit of 3 of them up to 18 oz jars for the price of $5.00 per purchase of three.

Well time to think as to what my list of errands will be like tomorrow, after my doctor's appointment is finished.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

beaglebiz said:


> MGM, I never took the time to say it, but you inspire me


Thank you!  I don't think of myself as being very inspiring - I waste a lot of time that I could be using better. I'm just tickled when I get something done. 



radiofish said:


> MGM - If I were to dig a large hole in the ground for a root cellar or basement, it would become a pond like my front neighbors have..
> 
> Not a lot on sale today when I was in town, but starting tomorrow the sales papers have several loss leaders that will be filling my shopping cart. I don't know where I will put it here at home, but I can't pass up the savings. Peanut Butter is on sale, so I will be buying many jars over the next week @ limit of 3 of them up to 18 oz jars for the price of $5.00 per purchase of three.
> 
> Well time to think as to what my list of errands will be like tomorrow, after my doctor's appointment is finished.


I've got it figured out, RF - if it fills with water, I have a pond, which I also want.If it doesn't, I have a root cellar, lol. If I get the pond, then I'll build the root cellar above ground and use the dirt from the pond to cover it - then I get a twofer.  

Great price on the PB. I need to check the loss leaders here. With school starting up soon, this is the time of year PB and bananas seem to go on sale. If it's true that PB prices are going to go through the roof, I should stock up. I have some of the big Costco sized jars, but I like the small jars better - don't have to worry about them getting rancid before I use them up. I do keep them in the fridge, which helps a lot.

I got back outside this evening and split most of the wood that I cut earlier in the day. Have about half a dozen rounds to split in the morning. My wood pile is starting to shape up nicely. Lots more to cut and split, though.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

beaglebiz- MGM is a true inspiration...I used to think....how the heck? She a force of nature!! That's a compliment!!

I have a retail order for Granola to produce today.. So off to the commercial kirchen I go.
Treatment and Dr. later.

MGM-Did you say you live in earthquake country?.....Better get those shelves secured!

RF - DH and I wondered outloud yesterday, about how many folks, we saw scurring around, either could not make their way home....or had any thing on hand to eat.....or extra water stored........Sure made us think. With the Hurrricane coming toward the east coast..I sure hope they are considering some alternative plans.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

There isnt much "NEWS" about the 5.something in Colorado that hit during the same night as the one in NY area... So we have got to get ourselves buckled down here,,, Gotta get hubby on the "EQ PROOFING" the shelves!! BUT STILL working on getting a darn fridge/freezer!!! DO you know its darn near impossible anymore to walk into a store and come out with (even a cheap) appliance... everything is "NOT STOCKED" omg that annoys me !!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Broke down and went shopping a town over. DH is out of soda and there are 2 stores with deal on it a town over and a few other times we use - coffee, TP, milk, etc (soda's all he drinks...if he would just break the habit, think of how much $ we'd save!) Stopped at the farm store and found 3 bags of red peppers in the mark down bin. Bought them all!! Will start chopping them to dry shortly. 

Then we drove the other direction to K-Mart. They have jeans on sale and DD is badly in need. I don't seem to be finding any for her at Goodwill these days, so I splurged and spent $6.89 a pair on new ones. 2 in her current size (she has a bit of growing room, yet) and 2 in the next size. I've been stocking up on socks and underwear for everyone, but have been forgetting myself! Bought two packages of "bottoms" on sale. I was excited to see sweater vests in the sales flyer!! I looked all over and finally asked, they didn't get any :Bawling:. I called the one by DH's work, they don't have them either. Now I'm debating getting them online (I'll get 2 if I do). I never buy myself clothes and the fact that I found 2 summer shirts on clearance and 2 t-necks on sale and bought them today is amazing.....do I dear getting the two vests? (sight unseen)?? I know DH will say buy them, but I still have "issues" with buying myself clothes (I'm a stay at home mom - old t-shirts and jeans are all I really need).

OK, off to get the kids back into their school books and me to chopping peppers!!


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Ohio dreamer said:


> (soda's all he drinks...if he would just break the habit, think of how much $ we'd save!)


Quit being his enabler!!! :bash: Simply don't buy soda any more...


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

SCRancher said:


> Quit being his enabler!!! :bash: Simply don't buy soda any more...


Nice thought. If I buy it I get it on sale and stock up....if he buys it he buys it at whatever the price ($7+ a case!)


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

I was somewhat kidding - my downfall is ice cream.. I love the stuff and can't seem to keep out of it (lack of will power once it's in the house).

I asked my wife who does all the shopping to stop buying it but she "loves" me too much I reckon.

I would rather when I have an intense enough desire simply drive to a fast food place and get some ice cream even thought I KNOW it costs way more per serving.

BUT it would take a super intense desire to drive me to my vehicle for a special trip for ice cream; and even though it's more per serving I think we would come out on top $$ wise simply because I would not go through the volume of it.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Found a cupboard to replace our old dish washer. Cleaned it up and making it into a food repkg center. 
i've been wanting to do this for years.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

SCRancher said:


> I was somewhat kidding -


NO worries, I wasn't offended or anything. I'm just wishing I could do as you suggested!!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD - I'm gonna need a new hat if y'all don't stop swelling my head...and I really, really don't deserve it. My garden is weedy, my goat and horse hooves need trimmed, and I have more started, but not finished, projects than you can shake a stick at. What I do get done, I do because no one else is going to do it, being as I'm single and live alone. My mojo's been low, but it's improving. I'm starting to feel fall coming, and I'm trying to gather my nuts, so to speak. Gotta get that wood in! And yes, I live in EQ country - the entire left cost is EQ country, plus I live in the shadow of Mt St Helens. We get a 5.0 jolt at least every year or 2...it's kind of like, shake, pause, think, yup, it's an EQ, resume what you were doing before. :whistlin: Below a 5 or so, you don't feel them much, if at all. It's the BIG ONE, that we know is coming someday, that you prep for out here. 

I do have canning jars, mostly on the lowest shelves and mostly in boxes, so I might lose some, but most should be okay. The other stuff, up on the shelves, is boxes and cans. They'll dent, but should be okay. I have bottled water (home bottled, Berkey-filtered) in 2-3 gallon jugs and 2L bottles. No pictures hanging over my head in the bedroom or over seating areas. And I have tarps and lath enough to cover the roofs if a major shaker makes a tree fall on the house or other structures. I have my Berkeys to filter river water if an EQ ruins the well (use them now as the well water is AWFUL). I think the woodstove will stay put on the hearth - most it might do is bump over a bit and need shifted back to the center. Between the braces holding the chimney to the roof, going through 2 layers of roof and ceiling, and being securely wedged into the stove itself, and the hearth being cement block screwed to the subflooring, I think that short of the house being totally destroyed, the stove should be okay, which means I have a source of heat and ability to cook in winter. Have a propane camp stove and tabletop BBQ with the adapter hoses to the 20# tanks for summer cooking. Still need to buy the 3 burner propane stove so I can can up the rest of the freezer food if the power is out - that and maybe more canning jars are my 2 shortfalls right now. There are never enough jars.

SCFarmer - I hear ya on the ice cream...for me, it's chips and Little Debbies. I have to leave them at the store, because if they're in the house, I'll eat them. I get the munchies in the evening, even if I'm not hungry. 

Jen, if it's Mt Dew, he's probably addicted to the stuff. They are really high in caffeine, and between that and the sugars, they really are addictive. I kicked the stuff a few years back, other than the occasional relapse bottle. I still have my caffeine in my daily coffee, but even today's coffee price would be cheaper than Mt Dew. Does he drink coffee? Would a very sweet coffee replace at least a few of those sodas? How many a day is he drinking? Does he know how much it costs him a month? How many hours he works for those sodas? If he does and still wants to drink them, you may just have to chalk it up to that being his spending money and what he chooses to buy with it. 

As for your spending money - if you really want the sweater vests, order them. Even if you usually wear t-shirts and jeans, there are times you have to go somewhere a little dressier. It's nice to know you have an outfit or two that you can pull out and wear when needed. You got a really good price on your dd's jeans, for new. That's not much more than Goodwill charges anymore. 

I'm really getting convicted, prep-wise, that I need to get serious about taking these extra lbs back off. I'm in poor shape compared to a year ago (although improving bit by bit). I also have a full wardrobe that I can't wear because I don't fit into it. From jeans to dressier clothes to scrubs for work, I have tons of clothes, all a size or 2 too small! That is not being a good steward of my belongings or of my body. I don't like the way I look, I don't like the way I feel, I don't like breaking a sweat every time I do something. Gotta do something about it. Not sure if I'm going to try any special diet, or just eat less, move more, but I'm going to be 5# lighter by the end of August and 10# lighter by end of September, if it half-kills me!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Went to a store in town today and they had a few bottles of spices for $.25. I checked the date and they were good until 2013. I bought about 8 bottles of spices including garlic powder, seasoning salt, and ground sage. Figure that'll spice up a few pots of beans, lol.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Good luck with your weight loss aspirations. Honestly, you probably have a lot of muscle weight....don't pay total attention to the scales!! Kick up the protien and keep on a movin and a preppin!!

I know what ya mean about lower mojo....even before I found out I was ill, I just could not seem to go at it as hard, as I wanted/needed to do this year.
Like we have said...burnout is real! Working everyday, until exhaustion, will catch up with ya. Hang in there gf!!

I, on the other hand, have lost 8 lbs....Dr. said it was more than likely muscle tone....She has always remarked, about how "solid" I WAS. Was being the key word.LOL!!
I am completely out of shape!! We will huff and puff together!!

Brought home my usual, big load of cardboard and grain bags from the kitchen, for the garden. If only this heat would break, I'd get myself outside more. Still 106F 107F EVERYDAY!!

I plan to go on a water run today.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Jen, if it's Mt Dew, he's probably addicted to the stuff. They are really high in caffeine, and between that and the sugars, they really are addictive. I kicked the stuff a few years back, other than the occasional relapse bottle. I still have my caffeine in my daily coffee, but even today's coffee price would be cheaper than Mt Dew. Does he drink coffee? Would a very sweet coffee replace at least a few of those sodas? How many a day is he drinking? Does he know how much it costs him a month? How many hours he works for those sodas? If he does and still wants to drink them, you may just have to chalk it up to that being his spending money and what he chooses to buy with it.


You hit the nail on the head...Mt Dew (he likes the Code Red better, but it not easy to find anymore). And yes, he's addicted, knows how much is costs and doesn't care. He doesn't mind the smell of coffee, but won't touch the stuff....he just want's his 6-7 cans a day (his mom drank one a day when she was preg with him!). And the poor guy doesn't know why he can't sleep at night. :smack


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We bit the bullet....ordered a Tread Climber and started working out daily. In our 60's and loosing some of our strength/mobility...just can't do what we use to but this seems to be really helping put on some muscle so look out come springtime!!! Worked nursing homes too long to want to be a resident! My worst nightmare.

Neighbor lost two huge black walnuts in that storm we had a couple of weeks ago. Her BIL cut it up but neither of them heat with wood so gave it to us....5 cord and counting. Seems a shame to burn black walnut and we'll miss the great crops of nuts they produced but free wood is free wood!! Having a little cooler weather with a NE breeze so nice working outside for a change.

Made the arrangements to ship our cow to the butcher Sept. 19. Haven't used this Mennonite family business before but all our neighbors do so will try them. Picking up apples/pears that the cows adore. Will need to round up all my spare jars as want to can alot of it. Sure don't have enough freezer space even though ours is huge. Son going to buy small freezer so we can share. Plus if we get our quota of deer will need room for that,too.

Guess everyone has a vice or two....we like our dish of ice cream everynight...just cut down to small dishes! And drink way too many pots of coffee. Have lost my taste for soda; occasionally I'll get one and wonder why I did.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Ohio dreamer said:


> And the poor guy doesn't know why he can't sleep at night. :smack


I kicked the soda habit 10ish years ago by reading ... dang can't find the book.... I think it was sugar busters or something like that.

When I stopped drinking soda I lost 10 pounds w/o changing anything else.

Unfortunately I filled the void with other foods and have since gained that 10 pounds back but that's another story LOL.

Anyway my point was that on the rare occasions when I DO have a coke ... sorry soda ... during the day if it's after around 2:00pm I know I won't get a good night's sleep due to the sugar and caffeine - I'll toss and turn all night long.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

A book!? I will have to look for such a beast...might help. This maybe??http://www.amazon.com/New-Sugar-Bus...9585/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314364281&sr=8-1

On the up side DH and I were able to have a quick but meaningful conversation last night. I mentioned that I was feeling low on energy and winded easy. So after vacation I want to join the Y and start working out (maybe I'll see if there is a gym at Disney...might be able to at least walk a tread mill in the evenings). Kids are old enough to stay home and do school and chores for an hour and come the turn of the year DS will be old enough to work out, too (he's a string bean and doesn't "need" to work out...other then he is a weakling and could use the energy release). DH say he's feeling the same way - tired and winded (he needs to loose 100#, me about 40-50). So I said, you know with sitting all day and at work and sitting all evening at home that 1000+ calories a day of soda isn't helping any. He agreed!! Doesn't mean he's going to do anything about it right now....but acknowledging the "problem" is a big step forward!! Looking at getting into shape from a prep point of view, might make me keep it up better and might motivate him as well. We use to work out.....but it's been years!


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad to hear he at least acknowledged the problem as you said it's the first step!

Yep it was sugar busters - but it was not the "new" one at the time - it's been a while since I read it.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Went through the kids clothes, today. Pulled a tub of too small stuff out of each room!! My parents are members of a local campground and this Saturday is the Flea Market....so we will be selling kids clothes and books CHEAP! (and anything else not nailed down) Even have a working printer (a current one at that) we are going to try to unload for $5 (we just don't ever print in color - so it's in the way) and a monitor for $10. The cheaper the less likely it will "come home".


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Today with it being sunny out - I pulled all 4 of the generators out (4KW, 1.5 KW, and two 650 watts), started them and ran out the old fuel, tested the AC and DC outputs on each of them, and serviced them as far as the crankcase oil, made up new fuel with sta-bil and a can of new 2 cycle mix, etc... I rounded up several of my 110 VAC extension cords and the 220 VAC cord to run between the generator and the house, in order to run the well pump. I have yet to even need to use that set-up due to the commercial power outages so far, but it is there if needed in the future.

Then it was time to do the same for the chainsaws (plus sharpen the chains), weed whackers, lawnmower, and such. So at least I know that they should start when they are needed in a hurry! I also checked the fluids in each of my 4 vehicles, and had to top off some engine coolant, brake fluid, and motor oil.

Tonight if I have enough energy left, I will service my lead acid batteries in the radio room. Along with charging and checking several of the Ni-Cad battery packs for my ham radio HTs (Handi-Talkies). Most of them use the same model of battery pack (Yaseu FNB-4) between all of my dual band 2 meters/ 440 MHz, and the 220 MHz HT's. I am gonna be listening to the HF ham bands tonight to see what communication preps are being done by the East Coast Hams. Because as they have been predicting on TV, the cell phones and texting will become overloaded, or the cell towers will go out of service during the storm - if it becomes really bad!

Hearing of the folks prepping for the up coming East Coast Hurricane, has me wanting to make sure I am ready here on the West Coast. This is for when we will have "The Big One" - an Earthquake larger than a 7.0 in magnitude here along the coast in California. And maybe the resulting Tsunami waves that would affect the flatlanders, down in town.

Yesterday was spent cutting some more firewood, but this morning my leg/ knee was telling me not to go back out and start hauling it around to the truck. That is why I got out the power tools, and had several engines running at the same time. There was just 1 piece of equipment (one of my 2 small Honda EM-650 generators) that required a quick shot of 'starting fluid', due to it not wanting to fire up on the first few pulls of the starting handle/ rope. I did not get around to messing with/ or servicing the diesel equipment - that will be for another day.

But the weather is supposed to be nice this weekend, and I will be up at the neighbors putting in my gardening time - in exchange for salad makings and other produce fresh from the dirt.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Not so much prepping as making room....... The coastal rellies are heading here if they get evac orders. Told them to forget evac orders, just come on ahead of the rush! :runforhills: :runforhills:


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

A friend just called and said "I have a new baby calf -less than 2 weeks old. The momma cow is not gonna make it through the night. Do your kids want the calf to raise on a bottle?" Now this is a high dollar registered cow/calf. My friend is too much of a big shot in the cattle business to raise a calf on the bottle, and he has been doing it for a week and doesn't want to do it anymore. So my kids are getting ready for our little bull calf to come live with us tonight. YAY, I am so excited!


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

Am peeling apples to can up some Maple-Apple jam. Later, will can more ground beef.

Jamala, that is terrific!! Have fun with the new calf!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

CountryWmn--thanks we just gave him a bottle and once he figured out what it was he gobbled it down in no time. My 5 year old is having so much fun with him.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Jamala....we have a neighbor like that. Lives in city and ranches part time. Last two years he's given us a rejected calf. Doesn't want to mess with them. I do love raising those babies. The oldest is freezer bound in Sept and Lily will stay and be her pesty self...they can git ornery when they equate you with bottles and you've weaned them!!! Cupboard love!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Jamala, that's awesome! I wish someone would gift me a calf - I'd keep the goats just for that. Enjoy your baby. 

I had a fun day today. My bff called and asked if I wanted to go to the mountain today. The visitors center across from the crater has a new program they are showing, so we took a drive up to see it. We walked some trails, ran unto one of my favorite doctors and his wife, saw the program, and just enjoyed an afternoon of being tourists in our own back yard. When we got back, I grilled steaks for dinner (managed to find a decent sale on petite sirloin steaks for 3.29/lb yesterday), made garlic mashed potatoes and corn to go with. We played Scrabble and then she headed for home while I went out to split and stack the last of my cut wood. Tomorrow I need to drive up to her place to get a chest freezer she wants to get rid of - works but needs a hinge welded and a new gasket. I may just leave it unplugged and use it for storage in the feed room. 

Tonight I'm ripping CDs for the audio books Dragonfly in Amber and the 3rd Chet and Bernie mystery so I can return them to the library while I'm up that way. 

Didn't do much prepping, other than wood splitting and finding out I still need a different hose to attach my little tabletop grill to the 20# propane tanks. I know I have an adapter hose, but do you think I could find it tonight? Gotta remedy that. I guess unloading the pallets I got yesterday kind of counts, and arranging to get the freezer, but that's kind of stretching the point.  I guess sometimes you just need to take a day off to enjoy a sunny day.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I just finished taking the last of 14 quarts of tomato juice out of canners. I'm listening to the lovely sound of lids pinging. I just hope they all seal so I don't have to reprocess any.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Not today but yesterday added 50lbs of rice , a can of ketchup,and 25 of white flour to the supply closet. And the big news! I'm getting a raise.....well sort of. Dh got a promotion at work (which means a raise) and I'm getting one too. So on weeeks with overtime I will have a nice little amount of cash to prep with. I think that this week I may try to find some local chicks with it. That way I'm covered for eggs next year since we lost some in the heat this year. Oh and this past weekend we planted cabbage, turnips, turnip greens, collards, kale and lettuce. I have a surprise crop of yellow squash and cucumbers coming along nicely too. The winter squash looks to be a bumper crop as well. If nothing else I can grow squash this year. Oh and last week I got free figs. Ended up with 6 pints of preserves and a gallon jar of dried figs for muffins or granola or just stewed.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Just mostly trying to wrap up treatments this week....and catch my breath...only 3 more!! YES!!

We are still having 107-108F days...but....it MAAAAY break at the end of the week. 

So far, we have managed to keep everything watered and fed....Wow...what a summer!!

Did a little bit of shopping....picked up some cornmeal and loss leaders....not too much.
Hope to get back in the swing in the next couple of weeks...fingers crossed.
All of you are making me look bad!! Great job everyone!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Everyone around me is complaining about the increase in food prices. I see the increases but my pantry and careful shopping of loss leaders has kept my grocery spending on an even keel. I am so thankful for these prep forums that keep me on track. I've always been a penny pincher (had to) but its easy to slip into bad habits without positive reinforcement. So thanks everyone.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD - woohoo, the end is in sight! Has your doc cleared you to get back to lifting and doing your normal stuff? Take it slowly at first and work up to your old norm - it takes a bit to get those muscles built back up, and it's easier to injury weak muscles. I've noticed I'm getting into better shape again - I can swing that 6# maul for longer and more efficiently, and on the hikes at the mountain yesterday, I had to slow my pace to let my bff catch up. Still have weight to lose, but at least I've lost 5# so far. Maybe my clothes will start fitting better soon.

Ann - I know what you mean about slipping into bad habits if we aren't careful. It's so easy to throw that bag of chips into the shopping cart...but that causes 2 problems. it blows the budget and it makes it too easy to take home unhealthy snacks that I won't resist eating once they're in my house. Best that I leave them on the shelf at the store.

I was more tired after yesterday than I thought...although I had trouble falling asleep, I had NO trouble sleeping half the day away today. I won't be able to get the freezer today after all. I'll stop in the morning and get it.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

In my going to town today, I got another group of peanut butter that was on sale. Then I went by the dented can food store, and found some 1 pound bags of 13 bean soup mix at $1.25 per bag - which I really enjoy. So I bought several for throwing into the crockpot on a winter's day.

I got a sales paper from Ace Hardware and over the Labor Day weekend that is coming up, they will have 2 cases of 1 pint regular mouth mason jars at the cost of $11.00 for 2 dozen jars. So if I take my printed $1.00 off coupon and their sale price, then the price for 2 cases will be close to what several of us paid at K-Mart earlier this year ($10.00 plus sales tax). For a single person, the 1 pint size jars work well for my canning needs here.

That and I need to think about buying my archery & firearm deer hunting/ small game hunting licenses for this coming year. My local Ace Hardware sells guns, ammunition, licenses, and those kinds of outdoor orientated goodies, here in a very liberal university town.

TDD - Hope that your last few medical treatments go well for you! Tomorrow morning I will once again be a human 'Voodoo Doll', down at my weekly Acupuncture treatment for pain control. That afternoon I will feel like a wrung-out washcloth, but then I will have diminished pain for a couple of days afterwards. That is when I will be doing my 'lumberjack woodworking' firewood chores.

Well tomorrow I will get the sales papers for the Labor Day Weekend sales loss leaders. So I may have to go back down to town sometime over the Holiday Weekend, in order to get those bargains at less than full retail prices.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

RF - Thanks for the heads-up at Ace. I always buy as many of those as I can, when they have a sale like that. FYI- If they have a limit on current inventory, the manager can check their warehoused stock. You can pre pay at the sale price and they will call you for pick up....usually a few days later. I do it all the time. Ace is the Place!!! I use my Ace rewards, too!

If the weather breaks...like they say..:doh:..this weekend...We are going back to our neighbors woodpile for another load. I sure hope it cools down a little......we have so much to get going on out doors. Some parts of the State have receiving a bit of rain...but not here...we are still high and dry.

MGM- I got a "see ya in three" months from the Oncologist! Woohoo!! However, my B-12 was very low...that's an easy fix...so, I should feel more energetic soon!!!
I caused some inflamation in my chest wall, lifting 50 lb bags of grain last week. So ....I am definately gonna have to take it down a notch.....not quite healed up just yet....also, I have lost 8lbs and I NEED them back. 
3 months ago...I could lift 2 fifty lb bags...thow it over my shoulder, and walk away with them.....now I struggle to even drag one around with me. I definetly lost a lot of muscle and my strengh has weakened dramatically. 

The Dr. told me to go slow. But, I'll be baaaack!:viking:


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

Went to a thrift store yesterday that is going out of business and everything was half off. I found an antique cast iron meat grinder in good condition for $5, 2 sets of Martha Stewart food mills for $6.50 (never used), a vintage Federal Housewares nut grinder for .50, a dozen quart jars for .25 each with rings of which most are still usable, a Coleman lantern for $2.50, and they threw in a plastic tub and aluminum "dishpan" to carry the jars in.  I was really happy with the items I found.

Today, am canning up some beef stew.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Just mostly trying to wrap up treatments this week....and catch my breath...only 3 more!! YES!!




RF thanks for the heads up! It surprising how many pints we use as a family of 4! I'll have to dig around in my purse, I have a few of those $1 coupons, too.

Last night was an adventure, lol. We learned that it takes 1 hour to bath 2 dogs and a husband after a skunking (not sure how long it will take the house to clear). Then we were too awake to go to bed at a reasonable hour.....going to be a long smelly day.

ETA: found the coupon online for $1 Ball jars. Expires 10/31, so fill up at ACE!! http://image.exct.net/lib/fe58157077630d757211/m/1/Ball_Kerr_Jars_digitalcoupon_200.jpg


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen- Remember what I was saying to RF....If they don't have jars on the shelves...due to the sale...you can pre-pay at the sale price and they will order them in for you.

FYI-FYI-FYI


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Jen- Remember what I was saying to RF....If they don't have jars on the shelves...due to the sale...you can pre-pay at the sale price and they will order them in for you.
> 
> FYI-FYI-FYI


They have never been out before.....but this would be the one time they would be, lol. Thanks for the reminder....I will remember that when I go and do it if they are out :cowboy:.

ETA: I'm excited...when my mom was here she confirmed what I thought was lamb quarter is!! It just doesn't look like the pictures I've seen online - so I was uncertain. SO we will be eating lamb quarter with our brats and fried corn tonight. 

Saw a deal at the store on It Sausage (and one package of brats). It has a sell by date of Sept 1 so they marked it down a bit. I think I head up just before closing tonight and buy some up, hoping they mark it down a bit more - if not I may go back first thing in the morning. I started a thread asking about caning it....looks like it will work, so I'll get a bunch.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

RF - thanks for the heads up on the coupons/Ace sale. I have to work Fri/Sat/Sun nights so I'll be in town for the sales. Just have to hope the printer ink I ordered gets here by then so I can make prints of the coupons. I got the notice it had shipped yesterday, so I think it'll be here. I found a site through swagbucks, got 3 black and 2 color oversize cartridges for $43, shipped, plus I earned a bunch of swagbucks for shopping through their offer, which brings the price down even more. :happy: Hope you're feeling a little less pain after your acupuncture session.

TDD - excellent news! Just quit trying to overdo it - it'll all come back before you know it, but you have to let yourself heal up. I hope you get that break in the weather - I bet 90Âº would feel like an arctic blast! Oh, and I have 8# you can have, lol!

Countrywmn, great scores at that thrift shop...too bad it's going out of business.  I bet you did a happy dance over your bargains!

Jen - OH, NO! SKUNK? Aarrgh! What did you use to de-skunk-ify them? And how did it happen? My dogs have been skunked in the past, but not a human member of the household.  Thanks for the link to the coupons - is it okay to print multiple coupons there? Enjoy your lamb's quarters - I have them growing in my garden, too.

I'm sitting here waiting for my Aleve and Vicodin to kick in. My hips are really hurting. I worked last night, was charge and we re-opened our floor, finally! It's been closed for most of the last 3 weeks, and we've all been floating to other floors. Dorothy had it right...there's NO place like home!!! It was a busy start to the shift - we transferred or admitted 17 patients - but it calmed down after that and it was a really good night. My aides and nurses worked hard getting everyone settled in, and I felt like they needed a reward for a job very well done, so I called Dominos and treated them to pizza. Besides, I felt like having a party to welcome us home. :dance:

This morning I stopped at the plumbing supply store and picked up a pair of rectangular "boxes", 2x4's with a metal band to hold them together. They store lengths of pipe in them at the shop. When they are stacked, they make a nice, tiny raised bed. Then I stopped at the transfer station and found a huge piece of cardboard, a cooler with a handle, missing the plug and the lid ( a stick in the drain hole and it will make a fine waterer for the critters), and a huge garbage bag full of heavy-duty mylar. It's pretty good size pieces and I think I may be able to make mylar bags out of it, and I can use some of it on the south and west facing windows in my kitchen nook - that will keep it much cooler on sunny days. While I was poking around the transfer station, I noticed the lid to the cooler was in one of the dumpsters, along with a few buckets and other goodies. I need to go back with a hook on a stick to get the rest of the stuff I want. I can do that tonight when I go to my bff's for that freezer. 

Came home and changed into grubbies, fed and watered everyone, gave the chickens fresh bedding for their nestboxes and spread more shavings under the roosts. I watered (deep soaked) the 5 fruit trees in their pen and did a little general cleaning in there. I shoveled a load of chips out of the back of the pickup, then hauled the forgotten firewood from next to the woods pasture to my firewood stack. I also straightened the odds and ends of lumber and hauled a bunch of scrap wood to the box I brought home the other day. I worked from the time I got home around 8:45 until about 1:45 this afternoon, moving stuff around and cleaning up outside. I also washed a couple loads of laundry in the wringer washer and hand rinsed them (I spin them out in the front-loader, though), with more soaking now. I finally just got to the point where I hurt too badly to move, and I need a nap. I can feel the pain meds kicking in, though, so I may go back out and do a bit more once I rest a bit. I have over a cord of wood stacked so far, and am ready to cut more rounds for splitting - I finished all the rounds from the other day. 

Oh, almost forgot to mention my roadside find the other day. I thought it was a tent at first. but the next day when I pulled off to see, it was a Pacific Trail coat, a rather nice one. There are some smudges on the sleeves, maybe from hitting the road, maybe stained...I'm washing it now (finished the other load) and will see if it's going to be a "good" coat, or a "barn" coat. It's a little big on me, but that's fine, means I can layer it over one of my other coats if needed. I went through the pockets and thought for a minute I'd found a pair of gloves, but alas, it was only one. Oh, well, mismatched gloves are better than no gloves. 

Well, guess I'd better fold laundry and try to nap. Have a terrific prep day, y'all.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OH DEAR LORD-We have wildfires.....AGAIN!! 

I took a nap and awoke to the smell of smoke.

We are pumping from the lake, best we can....water is low.


3000-acres out of control as, I type.

Prayers please if you will...itis going to be a long night for Dh and I.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, no, not again. Praying. Stay safe, Anne.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, the only thing we've accomplished in the last few months is this one thing. FINALLY paid off the land! :dance:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

That's a very BIG prep, cnichols! Congratulations.  Can't wait for the day that it's ME paying off my mortgage.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Yep, like DH likes to say, even if we loose the mobile home and the big truck (semi) (which have 3 and 5 payments left respectively) we at least have the land and we can dig a hole and cover it with a tent if we have to, lol!! We're SOOOO glad to finally have that done!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Update: Fire still out of control. I sent DH to bed...but, I don't think he will sleep.
It' so UNREAL that we could possibly be facing this..... for the THIRD time in just the last few months.

I told him the day before, I thought I could smell something burning. We are under a STRICT burn ban and outdoor water use ban...so, he thought no one would be dumb enough to be burning something under our present conditions.

I don't know how it started....this time....I just know people are already losing their homes.....again. 

cnichols - Glad to see you back!! Congrats!


----------



## nwbound (Aug 20, 2006)

TDD be careful I must live pretty close to you as I'm in Palo Pinto County. In fact the guys in my family had planned to travel the brazos and put in at HWY 16. last I Heard this morning its over 7000 acres and 0% contained


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

for those of you with fires nearby, or in the East with floods - please stay aware and safe. 
Prayers and good thoughts (for those that don't want prayers) for your safety, health, and general good well being.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Jen - OH, NO! SKUNK? Aarrgh! What did you use to de-skunk-ify them? And how did it happen? My dogs have been skunked in the past, but not a human member of the household.  Thanks for the link to the coupons - is it okay to print multiple coupons there? Enjoy your lamb's quarters - I have them growing in my garden, too.


We have the best luck with dish soap in de-skunking. We have always been lucky to get them when it's still "fresh", so the oil is still wet. The dish soap breaks that oil down and washes it away very well. Yes, they still have a low odor, but it's not too bad unless they are wet and you put your face in their coat. The house (which was not too present, either) is much better after airing out all day. Still getting whiffs here and there of skunk, though. Mom and Dad brought us 3 boxes of moth balls. I'll get them under the deck, around the garden and under the wood pile this week.

I know of no limit of prints on the coupon. I wouldn't walk in with 10, though.

TDD-Fire, again!! OH MY!! Prayers to you, nwbound and your neighbors!

Got up this morning and made doughnuts for DD's birthday. I'm not completely happy with the results, but they tasted good (chocolate with peanut butter glaze). It was less expensive then buying them in the store and since I have no experience making them....I'm cutting myself some slack. The outer layer was too crunchy-crispy. I think part of it may be because my wheat grinder doesn't grind as fine as store bough flour - it's fine is still rather course. My oil may have been too hot, too (I forget regulate oil temps.....I just turn on the burner and let it go, I know the thermometer was pegged some (most of) the time :ashamed. But the kids gobbled them up. We'll do smoothies for lunch....to compensate for all that fat and dough for breakfast, lol. She wants pot pie for dinner....so I'll get them cutting up veggies soon. We are having a no-school day in honor of her birthday...so they will play Wii, help me cook and go to a reading party at the park this afternoon. One of our homeschool group had a thing this summer to make paper chains for reading - moms sets how much equals a link for their kids (DD hate to read, so this was a great incentive) - so all the kids and chains are getting together to see "how far they read" this summer.

I was at the store first thing this morning looking for meat deals. I have enough to fill a caner, so I'll can it up tomorrow. I'll stop and get 2 more roasts today (they are BOGO - so I never buy more then 2 at a time, so I can match the prices ....I can never find 4 within pennies of one another). Looks like they sold allot of the It. sausage they had mildly marked down yesterday. But I found enough for us to try caning....DH was very happy about the idea of caning them, he's my brats/sausage eater. We should get 5-6 jars of "DH comfort food" out of it.

Hoping our ad's papers today have that ACE sale. I'm looking forward to getting a deal on jars, but am a bit leery on if it the sale will be here, too. Caning never seems to go on sale around here - although we did get that K-Mart sale at the beginning of summer.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

TDD - my prayers are with you. I've seen some of the "results" of the fires across the country in my travels. We did alot of "Georgia to California" runs the last two months.

It's a bit mind boggeling seeing fires on one side of the country and floods on the other. Stay safe! 

And thanks for noticing I haven't been around much  We're home for a little bit but will be heading back out as soon as DH decides we've been home to long (which I think he already has been thinking!  )

It's really hard to get motivated to "start" something when we are only home for a few days or a week, at most.

OhioDreamer ... those doughnuts sound YUMMY! I remember when my mom first attempted to make doughnuts. Ended up making "doughnut holes" instead! LOL Your DD is VERY lucky to have a mom like you!

I think I'll use today to get my empty jars organized. They're scattered throughout the kitchen. DH took the semi & trailer into town to get an annual inspection done so I'm here alone. Bleh, so much to do and no motivation to get any of it done! :ashamed:


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Ohio Dreamer - in my Ace sales paper the reference number for the 2 dozen 1 pint regular mouth canning jars for $11.00 dollars is 62295 - it's on the bottom center of the front page of the small circular that was mailed to my PO Box. Plus I do not see any limit given, to the amount of cases that you can buy. 

I had baked some cinnamon rolls last Sunday, but I never have tried to make doughnuts before. My mom way back in the late 1960's/ early 1970's in a pinch (short of time) would deep fry canned biscuits and put powdered sugar on them. But I will stick to baking items that I am good at - such as breads, cakes, cookies, pies, etc...

Also for those with a CVS nearby, they have Skippy peanut butter on sale at $1.65 per jar @ 3 jars for $4.95. They also do not have any limits given on purchases of this item. The local sales papers are full of loss leaders, but I really have no need to buy a lot of the things that are offered at discount prices for the Labor Day Holiday Weekend. I may go shopping the day after the Holiday, to find some bargains (50% or more off) on items such as themed paper goods, and such.

TDD - hope that those new wildfires stay away from your place/ or are extinguished soon!! That is why I am very careful with burning anything up here during the summer, and try to keep the vegetation cut back around the house/ outbuildings. 

I had one heck of a time getting insurance on the place after I moved up here, since I am more than 7 miles from the nearest fire station. Allstate had transferred my insurance to the new place for the 1st 6 months, then wrote me a refund check - cancelled my policy with no claims filed and left me hanging in the wind after almost 20 years of my having a policy with them. So I had to scramble to find coverage with the extra Earthquake Coverage - with my current insurance carrier. But they do cover the place, and have honored the 1 and only claim that I have filed in over the 5 years of living up here.

In following the many different news outlets - I see that Hurricane Irene with it's residual rainfall and flooding, has stranded many towns in New England and other parts of the East Coast. The media is posting of helicopters bringing in MREs and Water (Manna from heaven) for those that decided to stay behind instead of evacuating. I hear of conflicting numbers of those left without commercial electric power, days following the storm. So I wonder if those that are affected, think that the Hurricane/ Tropical Storm Irene was over-rated as many others claim?

But tomorrow I have to brave the 1st of the month crowds, for one last run to obtain a couple items. Then I will come up the hill to home, lock the gate, and commence to trying to get some chores done up here this weekend. Over the weekend I do get to watch the neighbors animals. Which means that my four legged fan club will be waiting with their beady eyes, wagging tails, and expecting their room service to be on time. I will get to experience all of the joys of animals, without the Vet and feed bills that come along with them.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

radiofish said:


> Ohio Dreamer - in my Ace sales paper the reference number for the 2 dozen 1 pint regular mouth canning jars for $11.00 dollars is 62295 - it's on the bottom center of the front page of the small circular that was mailed to my PO Box. Plus I do not see any limit given, to the amount of cases that you can buy.


My ad came today :banana:. I have printed off 4-$1 off coupons and will go and get 4 cases on Friday morning. May go back Friday night and get 4 more (after I print off more coupons). The coupon brings them down to $4.50 a case....not a bad deal!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Fire is still rageing....the wind is blowing embers and ash for miles. Still out of control. More than 6K acres burned.

We are OK, so far. We are on point and watchful. Sweeping out of control fires are terrifying. 3 since April is just cruel. We will go ....if they make us....or, if it gets too dangerous. Though you will be able to hear my heart break wherever you are.

Please pray and keep the good thoughts going for all of us involved.

I will check back in when I am able.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I can't help but think evil thoughts about anyone who would deliberately burn outside in the middle of a major drought. Their brains must be made of sawdust! I feel so sorry for those who have lost their homes to someone else's stupidity. TDD, I wish you already had your metal roof. Thinking about you all day today. :angel:

Cnichols - just a few more payments and you'll be totally free and clear - what a wonderful feeling. Now that the land is paid, you can apply that toward one of the other payments. I'm excited for you. 

I was able to get the freezer last night - it works, but the seal is bad and one hinge is broken. I know either my son or my brother can weld the hinge, but I'll need to look into the costs of a new seal or alternatives to it. It's a small chest freezer, but I've been wanting a chest freezer instead of an upright (which I have and feel is terribly inefficient), so I'm happy to have it.

I can't believe it's already the end of August. I've done pretty well on my goal for August, which was to cut and stack a good supply of firewood for this winter. I probably have enough outside under the trees and ready to be covered to get me through the winter now, but I'll at least double the stack before winter. I'd rather have enough cut for a couple years, minimum. I have so much downed wood available that it is starting to rot on the ground. I want it safe in my firewood stacks!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

We have made it thru the night. Fire is 25% contained and is burning across a more flat landscape...which makes it easier to fight.

We are still pumping 24/7. DH is already talking about adding more pumping stations. This has TRUELY been a test and it has instilled an alarming need to step up on heavy mechinical preps. Those "I would like to have items....are becoming "let go get it" items.

Everyone keep praying and wishing good thoughts...this event is devistating to many.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Prayers for everyone concerned. Those fires are just horrible.


----------

